# Have yourself a merry little readmas 2019 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2018)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0000 on 1 january 2019, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2019 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2019 and the very end of 2019***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up this thread'll be the one to post your read books on for 2019, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2019 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2019._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm still trying to finish 2018's challenge.

Two books to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still trying to finish 2018's challenge.
> 
> Two books to go


As usual please put all books read this year, 2018, in this year's thread


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm going to downgrade this coming year. I'm currently on book 65 of 2018 and I think it's too many. I've done a lot of audio-books and have barely listened to any music - I'm going to listen to more music and less audio books.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm going to up it by five again this year to 45 as I comfortably done my 40 this year.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2018)

fell short of 76 in 2018 (random figure I know) so will downgrade to 65 this year (just short of that this year)


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2018)

Last year was a disaster- I can’t remember how many or what I read, and I stopped updating the thread. And I read some books that made almost no impression on my brain at all- my kindle tells me i’ve read them, but... meh

So guesstimate 40 this year


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 27, 2018)

Only 20 this year, I think I did 45 last year so quite a dip! Got into that awful habit of just scrolling on the internet and half watching stuff on netflix, my mind is in a much better place when reading. 

Going to aim for 40.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 27, 2018)

Think I'll aim for 45 this year. I was planning to have sub-targets of a certain number of pre-20th century books, a certain number of 700+ page books, but I find I can't be bothered now. I'lI just aim to read


----------



## Dragnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Only managed 19 (mind you, still time yet) in 2018, with a target of 25, so I'm going to stick with 25 for 2019. Saying that, I'm going to try and do all of Capital Vol. 1 this year, so that will take up a fair chunk of reading time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 27, 2018)

Going to slightly up my target from 65 to 70.
No sub-targets this time.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm going with a target of 30 for 2019.

This year I met my target of 25, but didn't read many of the doorstops which I intended to tackle (though I at least got through _The Brothers Karamazov_). 

Despite that, I still managed to read quite a lot of good books, even while taking time off from reading for months at a time due to personal reasons. So I feel quite happy about upping my total to 30 and maybe getting a couple of biggies done within that target.

Thanks to urban, I've read more pages in 2018 than I've read in any one year in my entire life. So I'm looking very much forward to 2019 and seeing what everyone else will be reading.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 28, 2018)

36 - which is my total for this year, and is three a month. Also i try to read something "worthy", some airport novel schlock and a factual/autobiography on a 3 book rolling basis


----------



## Mab (Dec 29, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still trying to finish 2018's challenge.
> 
> Two books to go


Me also


----------



## circleline (Dec 30, 2018)

Is it permissible to use this thread as a kind of book diary, or not?

Would never set myself a target; I buy (almost) all of my books second-hand and wouldn't want to seem like it was some kind of competitive/showing off event but would also like to keep a record of books read, over the year.  Realise I could do this at home, on my own, but never have and probably wouldn't keep it up if I did.  Is this self-centred and self-indulgent?  Not sure, but won't be offended if advised this is not really the place..


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 30, 2018)

That's essentially what the thread is. Also people get ideas for what to read from what others have recommended


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2018)

circleline said:


> Is it permissible to use this thread as a kind of book diary, or not?
> 
> Would never set myself a target; I buy (almost) all of my books second-hand and wouldn't want to seem like it was some kind of competitive/showing off event but would also like to keep a record of books read, over the year.  Realise I could do this at home, on my own, but never have and probably wouldn't keep it up if I did.  Is this self-centred and self-indulgent?  Not sure, but won't be offended if advised this is not really the place..


Use it as you will


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 1, 2019)

*1/30. The Atheist's Mass - Honoré de Balzac.
*
A collection of three short stories, including the title story, "The Conscript" and "The Purse". The first time I've ever read Balzac, and I'll definitely add some of his other works to my "to-read" list - really a masterful writer.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello, been a lurker here for a very long time but I thought this year I would try this 'challenge' to see if it helps focus my reading. I'm aiming for at least 20 titles.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 1, 2019)

Target 55

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 1, 2019)

I post them as I start them, so I haven't finished either of those yet


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 1, 2019)

Got a signed copy of Benjamin Zephaniah's autobiography for christmas so I'm starting with that. This year's target is gonna be 44.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 1, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 1, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
*2/30. The Labour Party - William Glenvil Hall.
*
A 50 page biography of the Labour Party produced for a 1940s book series called _Britain in Pictures_, it was written by the-then Labour MP for Colne Valley in around 1949. This was given to me by my uncle who collects Party memorabilia; it has some pretty interesting drawings from the early 20th century and caricatures of famous Labour figures such as Hardie, MacDonald, Bevin, Ellen Wilkinson...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller

finished today, started on the weekend, so counts in my list.


----------



## greenfield (Jan 2, 2019)

1/50 - The Queen of the Night - Alexander Chee


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2019)

I read 28 in 2018 with a target of 20. I still only read in bed or on holiday so I'm going to 25 this year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House


----------



## iona (Jan 3, 2019)

Spoiler: Last year's goals






iona said:


> I'm going for 25 books in total, including at least 5 non-fiction* of which at least one is about politics/economics, one history and one a(n) (auto)biography.
> 
> Also, not technically within the remit of the thread but another reading goal is to read at least one article from my "to read" bookmarks each month.
> 
> *Not counting books from the 'Very Short Introduction' series, just because.





Ended up reading 35 books last year but no non-fiction, and only four articles I'd bookmarked to read.

Aiming for 35 again this year but at least one of those being non-fiction, and five things from my "to read" bookmarks.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House

*2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather*


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 4, 2019)

I used to read 50+ books a year with ease but I only just made it to 51 in 2018, so I reckon 50's enough of a challenge this time. Still got some big fat ones sitting waiting to be read that will drag down my rate (Vikram Seth and Anthony Beevor - I'm looking at you ).


----------



## braindancer (Jan 4, 2019)

Only managed 19 last year - but this year will aim for 25.


----------



## circleline (Jan 4, 2019)

Started into the year with 'The In-between World of Vikram Lall' by MG Vassanji.  Not got properly into it yet so will go back to it later, at some point (always do, just sometimes defer).

Have leap-frogged to 'A Fraction of the Whole' by Steve Toltz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2019)

1. georges simenon, "maigret's doubts"


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 4, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 4, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
*3/30. L'Argent (Money) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 4, 2019)

up to aboput 45 i suppose. i rarely get a list together, just skim charity shops or ebay for used copies of soemthing i have heard about.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 4, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> 1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda


Best Roald Dahl so far!


----------



## petee (Jan 5, 2019)

hit my goal of 9 last year, might actually surpass it this year as everything on my list is c. 200 pages, except for Kolyma Stories.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 5, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 5, 2019)

petee said:


> hit my goal of 9 last year, might actually surpass it this year as everything on my list is c. 200 pages, except for Kolyma Stories.


Kolyma Stories is very very good. Bleak but highly evocative. 

No matter how shit your life gets, be thankful you weren't in the gulag


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> 2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters


What's this like?


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 5, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> What's this like?



Very interesting, although the title's maybe a bit misleading: the fact that he matters is more or less taken as read. It's academic but very accessible and readable. The author's a classicist who also teaches on Dylan, and the focus is on Dylan's connections with/inspiration from the work of Virgil, Juvenal, etc. But if you're enough of a Dylan fan it'd probably be of interest to you even if the classics aren't. I have to admit I'm mainly a fan of the acoustic/folky first five albums, and my knowledge and appreciation of the later stuff is very patchy - but the book has encouraged me to revisit some of it and give it another go.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> Very interesting, although the title's maybe a bit misleading: the fact that he matters is more or less taken as read. It's academic but very accessible and readable. The author's a classicist who also teaches on Dylan, and the focus is on Dylan's connections with/inspiration from the work of Virgil, Juvenal, etc. But if you're enough of a Dylan fan it'd probably be of interest to you even if the classics aren't. I have to admit I'm mainly a fan of the acoustic/folky first five albums, and my knowledge and appreciation of the later stuff is very patchy - but the book has encouraged me to revisit some of it and give it another go.


Thanks, I'll add it to the list


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda

2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night or What You Will


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart

First one down.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 5, 2019)

Me76 said:


> First one down.



I like the tone of grim fatalism that sometimes creeps into these reading challenge threads. 'I'll get these fucking books read whether I like it or not...'


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> I like the tone of grim fatalism that sometimes creeps into these reading challenge threads. 'I'll get these fucking books read whether I like it or not...'


I love reading and will always have at least two on the go (one indoors and one for out).

I love this thread as it helps me keep track of what I've read and also I've read some amazing books I may not have if it wasn't for this. 

The counting is interesting, as I didn't before 2012 when I first joined this thread. I don't stress about it, but starting on the journey is good, and I have been known to ask for short book recommendations towards the end of the year when I feel I may fall short of target.

2012 48
2013 43
2014 54
2015 47
2016 56
2017 53
2018 51


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm only kidding, really Me76 - ditto to all you've just said. I do find myself sometimes worrying about not meeting my target on here, but what pressure there is to do that is benign, self-imposed and largely good for me: it often encourages me to crack a book open when I could otherwise spend another 20 minutes on Facebook, and I'm never worse off for doing so.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 5, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
*
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce*


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 5, 2019)

Me76  Totally agree. I've found it helpful to keep a list, and look at what others are reading to get an idea of what to add to the to-read list


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2019)

1/49 The magician’s land- Lev Grossman 

Final part of a trilogy which is sort of what if Narnia was real. First one was a bit of a slog as it set everything up.... but books 2 and 3 were great. Finished it in a day when my in laws had the 5 year old


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 6, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
*4/30. Le Rêve (The Dream) - Émile Zola.*

Beautiful, poignant and otherworldy - very different from Zola's other books in the series.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 6, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I love reading and will always have at least two on the go (one indoors and one for out).
> 
> I love this thread as it helps me keep track of what I've read and also I've read some amazing books I may not have if it wasn't for this.
> 
> ...



I just trawled through Urban to see my reading figures for the reading challenge down the years and it just confirmed what I already knew: I've totally fallen off the edge. I'd love to get my reading 'mojo' back but I can't see it happening anytime soon.

2010 - 62
2011 - 106
2012 - 103
2013 - 83
2014 -  67
2015 -  35
2016 -  21
2017 -  7
2018 - 13


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> I just trawled through Urban to see my reading figures for the reading challenge down the years and it just confirmed what I already knew: I've totally fallen off the edge. I'd love to get my reading 'mojo' back but I can't see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> 2010 - 62
> 2011 - 106
> ...


Had a look for mine,  an upward trend 
2010 -  40
2011 -  48
2012 -  48
2013 -  47
2014 -  57
2015 -  54
2016 -  70
2017 -  71
2018 -  65


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 1. georges simenon, "maigret's doubts"


2. georges simenon, "maigret's anger"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2019)

I always lose track 

So far have managed three:

Kenny Dalglish My Autobiography
James Herriot - All Creatures Great & Small
James Herriot - All Things Bright & Beautiful


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2019)

32/40 last year. 
Dropping to 30 this year, got a lot on and had a tendency last year to avoid some of the big books I wanted to read because I wanted to hit my target which seems pretty counter-productive to enjoying reading.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2019)

1/45: Daniel Bell - The Cultural Contradictions of Capitalism 
2/45: Alan Sillitoe - The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner 
3/45: Various - The Postmodern History Reader 
4/45: Svetlana Boym - The Future of Nostalgia


----------



## greenfield (Jan 7, 2019)

2/50 - Blitzed - drugs in Nazi Germany, Norman Ohler.

This has been on my list of stuff to read for a while. Nazis! On Crystal Meth!


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 7, 2019)

Edit!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 8, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> 1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith



An odd book. Verd odd in fact. More about Collings attempts to ingratiate himself (and failing) with Smith than anything else iirc.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> An odd book. Verd odd in fact. More about Collings attempts to ingratiate himself (and failing) with Smith than anything else iirc.



Did you think? Odd yes, and far from perfect, but then you'd never get a straightforward, truthful (auto)biography out of him any more than you would out of Dylan.

But I thought it gave MES pretty free rein to be MES. Some of it was the smokescreen of rambling nonsense, self-importance and borderline and not-so-borderline bigotry you'd expect. But there were a good few flashes of who he is  beneath the image (sometimes less misanthropic and more progressive than he lets on). I also thought you got the obvious struggle he has trying to reconcile the 'gobshite down the social club' persona with his (apparently authentic) obsessive artistic-genius temperament.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 8, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> Did you think? Odd yes, and far from perfect, but then you'd never get a straightforward, truthful (auto)biography out of him any more than you would out of Dylan.
> 
> But I thought it gave MES pretty free rein to be MES. Some of it was the smokescreen of rambling nonsense, self-importance and borderline and not-so-borderline bigotry you'd expect. But there were a good few flashes of who he is  beneath the image (sometimes less misanthropic and more progressive than he lets on). I also thought you got the obvious struggle he has trying to reconcile the 'gobshite down the social club' persona with his (apparently authentic) obsessive artistic-genius temperament.



Oh aye, it's definitely worth reading for the flashes of MES, and the brilliant contradictions, but Collings style and placement of himself into the book irritated me when I read it (which admittedly was a few year ago)/


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Oh aye, it's definitely worth reading for the flashes of MES, and the brilliant contradictions, but Collings style and placement of himself into the book irritated me when I read it (which admittedly was a few year ago)/



Have to admit if he was doing that it went over my head! I was reading it on Lemsip Max and Night Nurse during the traditional heavy cold I usually get at Christmas/New Year so I might have been a bit less perceptive than usual...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 8, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> Have to admit if he was doing that it went over my head! I was reading it on Lemsip Max and Night Nurse during the traditional heavy cold I usually get at Christmas/New Year so I might have been a bit less perceptive than usual...



Might have been my reading of it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
> 2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
> 
> finished today, started on the weekend, so counts in my list.


3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 9, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## braindancer (Jan 9, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2019)

*1/20 - The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher* - an easy read to start the year. The least interesting bit of this book is the actual diary/journal section but it only last for about 30 pages. Fisher's memories and thoughts of a) her affair with Harrison Ford b) living with the Leia legacy are far more funny and insightful and sad at times.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 9, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
*5/30. The Conquest of Plassans - Émile Zola.*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May

2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jan 10, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018) _The diary of a bookseller_. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010) _Bartleby the scrivener_. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19

Melville was enjoyable, I often wish I could say "I would prefer not to", but at only 64 pages it felt a bit like cheating.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night

3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 11, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz


Yuval Harari seems like a man who has heard about a lot of things, but only has a superficial pub-bore understanding of most of them. Not reading anything else by him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2019)

I managed a whopping 7 books last year, a couple not very long either  Would love to squeeze in a book a month, but 10 might be more realistic.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2019)

marty21 said:


> 2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May


What did you think? This is on my to read pile.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 11, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 11, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
*6/30. Tao Te Ching - Laozi (re-read).*


----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2019)

1/25 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart
2/50 When we Were Animals, Joshua Gaylord

Loved this.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 12, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2019)

1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 12, 2019)

Probably going to go for 30 again this year as I know I'm going to be put on some courses through work


1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness


----------



## D'wards (Jan 13, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 2. georges simenon, "maigret's anger"


3. georges simenon, "maigret gets angry"


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 13, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce

*3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes *


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 16, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan


----------



## yield (Jan 16, 2019)

1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 3. georges simenon, "maigret gets angry"


4. georges simenon, "maigret's secret"


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 16, 2019)

yield said:


> 1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin


Pretty good, eh? 
Each one of the three books in the series won the Hugo


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 16, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers 
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon 

I've been trying to read _Petersburg _by Andrei Bely for what must be the fifth time and failing. Anyone read it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
*
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)*


----------



## iona (Jan 17, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson


----------



## yield (Jan 17, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Pretty good, eh?
> Each one of the three books in the series won the Hugo


Well deserved the recognition. Best sci-fi I've read in years.


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2019)

yield said:


> 1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin





kropotkin said:


> Pretty good, eh?
> Each one of the three books in the series won the Hugo


They look good. Downloaded, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 17, 2019)

The first one was amazing, the other two are on my reading list.  Anyone read any of her other series?


----------



## yield (Jan 17, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> The first one was amazing, the other two are on my reading list.  Anyone read any of her other series?


Read the Inheritance trilogy last year. It's quite good mind but very different. High fantasy and a tiny bit Mills and Boon in places.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 17, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes

*5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
> 2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
> 
> finished today, started on the weekend, so counts in my list.



3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 17, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller

4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer

I'm going to go all evangelical now. This is without question the best novel I've read since Steinbeck's _East of Eden_ in 2014. It was written in the early 60s and just republished last year. The pull quote on the cover - 'The lost giant of American literature' - I didn't pay too much attention to when I was buying it, just the kind of hyperbole promoters drum up for most books. But seriously, it might be a fair description in this case.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, that's quite a plug! Thanks, it's on the list


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2019)

Yep, it's on my list too.
Cheers billy_bob


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2019)

On my list now, thanks billy_bob


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May

****

3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Wow, that's quite a plug! Thanks, it's on the list





BoatieBird said:


> Yep, it's on my list too.
> Cheers billy_bob





ringo said:


> On my list now, thanks billy_bob



I'll be interested to know what you all think. I've read so much on 'race', fiction and non, that it's rare to find something with a way of illuminating the subjet that really takes you by surprise. Colson Whitehead's _Underground Railway_ did so to some extent, this more so (I suspect Whitehead's very familiar with _Different Drummer_...). I wonder how much it'll strike other people that way.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 18, 2019)

While I enjoyed underground railroad , I found the magical realist device of an actual underground railroad completely superfluous to the plot and added nothing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2019)

*1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin.  *Excellent as his books generally are


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> While I enjoyed underground railroad , I found the magical realist device of an actual underground railroad completely superfluous to the plot and added nothing



OK, well the central event of the plot in Different Drummer is fantastical, but it's more speculative fiction than magic realism, I'd say. It's more a 'what if' device to show how people react and what that says about them.

(I thought the device in Underground Railroad worked quite well, though, so you may not want to trust my judgement!)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 18, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
*
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)*


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 18, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 19, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I



*2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm gonna fucking do better this year than last year's shit, unfocused showing. Betting on 20-29, aiming for more than that.

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel. Politically conscious horror comic, artwork is amazing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 4. georges simenon, "maigret's secret"


5. brett friedman, "on tactics: a theory of victory in battle"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 5. brett friedman, "on tactics: a theory of victory in battle"


6. georges simenon, "maigret and the headless corpse"


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 20, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
*7/30. Four Major Plays - Henrik Ibsen.
*
My first introduction to Ibsen; the four plays were _A Doll's House, Ghosts_, _Hedda Gabler_, and _The Master Builder_. All really interesting works and I'd like to read others by him now.


----------



## iona (Jan 20, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 6. georges simenon, "maigret and the headless corpse"


7. georges simenon, "maigret and the minister"


----------



## D'wards (Jan 20, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 20, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
*8/30. Soul on Ice - Eldridge Cleaver.*


----------



## Riklet (Jan 22, 2019)

I read like 4 books last year. Feel pretty shit and disappointed about it.  Lost my passion for reading and the relatively good attention span I used to have. Time to turn off my phone more hours a day I think! 

Gonna aim for 10 books this year cos I think that is more realistic. Doesnt help i'm still bogged down finishing Capital vol 1 and Anna Karenina


----------



## Riklet (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2019)

1 - Entangled Far Rights: A Russian-European Intellectual Romance in the Twentieth Century - edited by Marlene Laruelle
2 - The Wind from the East: French Intellectuals, the Cultural Revolution, and the Legacy of the 1960s - Richard Wolin
3  - The Left Case Against the EU -  Costas Lapavitsas
 4 - Everything You Love Will Burn: Inside the Rebirth of White Nationalism in America - Vegas Tenold
5  - For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration (a re-read of the most influential marxist book on the EU from early 2000s to see how it holds up today - very well).

Not sure i can bothered to keep a list this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 7. georges simenon, "maigret and the minister"


8. georges simenon, "maigret defends himself"


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 22, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season

4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 23, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> 1 - Entangled Far Rights: A Russian-European Intellectual Romance in the Twentieth Century - edited by Marlene Laruelle
> 2 - The Wind from the East: French Intellectuals, the Cultural Revolution, and the Legacy of the 1960s - Richard Wolin
> 3  - The Left Case Against the EU -  Costas Lapavitsas
> 4 - Everything You Love Will Burn: Inside the Rebirth of White Nationalism in America - Vegas Tenold
> ...



Go on.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
*
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes*


----------



## braindancer (Jan 23, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale


----------



## ringo (Jan 23, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 23, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 23, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson


----------



## ringo (Jan 23, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey


----------



## tim (Jan 23, 2019)

1/40 The Intellectuals and the Masses - John Carrey


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.

******

4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 24, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book

5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel

2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017. Mostly excellent, with a couple of genuinely memorable stories in here


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 26, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God

*7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future*


----------



## iona (Jan 27, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 27, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
*9/30. The Lost Gospel Q - Marcus J. Borg.*


----------



## D'wards (Jan 28, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 8. georges simenon, "maigret defends himself"


9. georges simenon, "maigret's first case"


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 28, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
*10/30. We - Yevgeny Zamyatin.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 28, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book

6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda

That was enormous fun!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell

*****
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness

*5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
*
Strange how things link up sometimes, both those two books touched on the problem of subjectively evaluating your own life, and the difficulty in making informed decisions about the future that arising from it. Both books also ponder the difference between the remembering self and the experiencing self.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 29, 2019)

1/10 - A Beautiful Idea: History of the Freedom Press Anarchists - Rob Ray


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 30, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
*
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 9. georges simenon, "maigret's first case"


10. georges simenon, "maigret and the ghost"


----------



## ringo (Jan 31, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Go on.


Ok, i'll try and keep it up:

6 - A Specter Haunting Europe : The Myth of Judeo-Bolshevism - Paul Hanebrink
7 - We Are the Crisis of Capital: A John Holloway Reader
8 - Women and the Subversion of the Community: A Mariarosa Dalla Costa Reader
9 - Occult Features of Anarchism: With Attention to the Conspiracy of Kings and the Conspiracy of the Peoples - Erica Lagalisse


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> 9 - Occult Features of Anarchism: With Attention to the Conspiracy of Kings and the Conspiracy of the Peoples - Erica Lagalisse


what did you think of this?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what did you think of this?


I thought it was embarrassing drivel - an academic version of that crap attack on Active distro for their anti-religion banner. The author misused a number of concepts, understands anarchism to be either the liberal tradition or a heap of stuff that has very little to do anarchism (i.e simonian state technocracy), argued dangerous political positions regarding anti-semitism, showed woeful lack of knowledge as regards previous work on conspiracy, a woefully out of date (non)reading of marx and marxism, no idea of the right wing roots of the idea of modern anarchism/marxism as secular religions, talked loads about subjects and people it was clear she has only the slightest familiarity with (the footnotes often make this very clear) and was basically just an utter mess that. No wonder the phd-anarchists have been fighting each other to praise it.

If you've not read it, the conspiracy/occult stuff simply amounts to her very briefly outlining the trad timeline of hermetic thought etc then pointing out that a load of people not really connected to anarchism were sympathetic to it, which means that modern day anarchism is a form of religious thinking and to criticise religious or conspiracist ways of thinking is racist etc

Could only have come from an academic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I thought it was embarrassing drivel - an academic version of that crap attack on Active distro for their anti-religion banner. The author misused a number of concepts, understands anarchism to be either the liberal tradition or a heap of stuff that has very little to do anarchism (i.e simonian state technocracy), argued dangerous political positions regarding anti-semitism, showed woeful lack of knowledge as regards previous work on conspiracy, a woefully out of date (non)reading of marx and marxism, no idea of the right wing roots of the idea of modern anarchism/marxism as secular religions, talked loads about subjects and people it was clear she has only the slightest familiarity with (the footnotes often make this very clear) and was basically just an utter mess that. No wonder the phd-anarchists have been fighting each other to praise it.
> 
> If you've not read it, the conspiracy/occult stuff simply amounts to her very briefly outlining the trad timeline of hermetic thought etc then pointing out that a load of people not really connected to anarchism were sympathetic to it, which means that modern day anarchism is a form of religious thinking and to criticise religious or conspiracist ways of thinking is racist etc
> 
> Could only have come from an academic.


cheers - i won't bother then


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2019)

The title is total misdirection - it simply does not do what it suggest that it will. It should have been called _First Blast of the trumpet against the monstrous regiment of Anarchists who would conspire to be Kings. (And they're racist too)_.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 31, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)


----------



## nogojones (Feb 1, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future

*9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist*


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 1, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda

7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben

******

6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 2, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden


----------



## circleline (Feb 2, 2019)

circleline said:


> Started into the year with 'The In-between World of Vikram Lall' by MG Vassanji.  Not got properly into it yet so will go back to it later, at some point (always do, just sometimes defer).
> 
> Have leap-frogged to 'A Fraction of the Whole' by Steve Toltz.



Finished 'A Fraction..'  Done some 'sandwich' reads:

'The Little Princesses' by Marion Crawford.  Poor Crawfie was governess to (present Queen) Elizabeth and Margaret.  She was paid a massive £75,000 in 1950 for her story of the Queen's childhood.  The price she paid was that she was 'orf' the palace Christmas card list forever.  'Poor Crawfie'?

'The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel' by Deborah Moggach.  Didn't even realise the film was based on a book; definitely 'inspired by' rather than 'true to' the rather dark tale of being an old-aged pensioner in the UK.

'Forty-Seven Roses' Peter Sheridan.

Will still go back to 'Vikram Lall' at some point.  But may read Justin Cartwright's 'The Song Before it is Sung' beforehand.  Sounds fascinating.

(Am enjoying this cataloguing..)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness

8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest

9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 3, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 3, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx



*3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993*

Terrible bands described in tedious detail. Being a racist skinhead doesn't sound much fun. Worth a skim of a pirate PDF for the partisan descriptions of Hyde Park, Waterloo etc. Some unintentionally hilarious lyrics.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993*
> 
> Terrible bands described in tedious detail. Being a racist skinhead doesn't sound much fun. Worth a skim of a pirate PDF for the partisan descriptions of Hyde Park, Waterloo etc. Some unintentionally hilarious lyrics.


I read 3/4 of this (and it ain't short) last year then bailed -  each chapter was the same thing over and over. Only read it for the reasons you suggested.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I read 3/4 of this (and it ain't short) last year then bailed -  each chapter was the same thing over and over. Only read it for the reasons you suggested.



"Phil from Bognor Regis was inspired to form his band White Goods after hearing a Skullhead tape that his cousin Mark had sent him. He recruited schoolfriend Baz for bass duties and their first gig was supporting Violent Flatulence at the Littlehampton Bernie Inn on the 17th of November 1985. Apparently a recording of this gig exists but has not been located by the author. Gary from Havering has fond memories of the night 'A load of us Havering Skins came down in a ford cortina and met up with the local BM lads in the Queens Head. I remember meeting Ian Stuart Donaldson there, he bought me a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, very down to earth. White Goods played well for a first gig but the singer seemed very nervous. I can't remember much else because I was very drunk. Great times though. My wife has left me.'"


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2019)

Spot on!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Spot on!



The weirdest thing about it is that's it's essentially a pro-Nazi book which describes racist attacks as if they are just a normal night out and has some horrendous anti-semitism. But alongside all that, the publisher has censored the word "nigger" throughout.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The weirdest thing about it is that's it's essentially a pro-Nazi book which describes racist attacks as if they are just a normal night out and has some horrendous anti-semitism. But alongside all that, the publisher has censored the word "nigger" throughout.


I'd guess in Eddie's world this is because Feral was  run by a jew and so this was his doing. Maybe.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 3, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I'd guess in Eddie's world this is because Feral was  run by a jew and so this was his doing. Maybe.



A jew AND a heroin addict... 

Also weird that Eddie is the co-author but is also quoted throughout. I assume it's because the other guy did the heavy lifting and Eddie provided the contacts.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist

*11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin

*2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi. Very interesting kind of thriller I suppose*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer

10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-nine Steps


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017

3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell? Brilliant screenwriting / storytelling memoir masterclass.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 4, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 4, 2019)

Just realised my last two kind of cancel each other out


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
*
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Fuedal Spirit
*
Way ahead of target. I think I need to get out more.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 4, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.
11/30. Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy.
*
The first of my tomes for this year. Really an incredible read; so many wonderful and memorable passages which I savoured.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben

*****
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 6, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
*12/30. The Diary of Lady Murasaki - Murasaki Shikibu.*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Fuedal Spirit

*15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road  *(The Lonley Planet Guide to Port Talbot)


----------



## Me76 (Feb 7, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L

The Ls are to remind me when I've got a book from the library rather than own it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 8, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
*
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table*


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 8, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
*02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2019)

1/20 - The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
*2/20 - This is Going to Hurt - Adam* - Very funny, sad, harrowing and bestselling account of life as a Junior Doctor

I'm off to a slow start...


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 8, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
*13/30. Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 8, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 8, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk


----------



## circleline (Feb 9, 2019)

circleline said:


> Finished 'A Fraction..'  Done some 'sandwich' reads:
> 
> 'The Little Princesses' by Marion Crawford.  Poor Crawfie was governess to (present Queen) Elizabeth and Margaret.  She was paid a massive £75,000 in 1950 for her story of the Queen's childhood.  The price she paid was that she was 'orf' the palace Christmas card list forever.  'Poor Crawfie'?
> 
> ...



Finished 'The Song..' now back to Vikram..

Tally total: 5 (so don't have to quote meself again


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 10, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
*14/30. La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 10, 2019)

Have forgotten to update this so here goes.

I'm also aiming for a minimum of 25% of my reading this year to be fiction, which I'm hugely surpassing currently!

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
*2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree*


----------



## yield (Feb 11, 2019)

yield said:


> 1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin


2. Zenith (collected editions) by Grant Morrison & Steve Yeowell
3. A Sting In The Tale by Dave Goulson


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
*2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Fuedal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road

*17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake*


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 12, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
*9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 13, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps

11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 13, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow

7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma


----------



## iona (Feb 13, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi

*3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh. Pacy, enjoyable, easy to read, if a little far fetched, thriller*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 14, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
*
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben

*****

8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 14, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
*10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station*


----------



## iona (Feb 16, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 16, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
*
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 16, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate

12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 17, 2019)

2/10 - Death's End - Cixin Liu


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?

4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts. Quality thriller.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben

*****
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 18, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
*15/30. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 18, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993



*4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 19, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror

7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms

(re-reads from a couple of years ago: great Irish short story writer)

9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 19, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
*3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
*
4. "Bad Blood" - E. O Chirovici.  Interesting thriller about memory and memories*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 20, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Fuedal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake

*19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 21, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
*
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 21, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers

13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland


----------



## Me76 (Feb 22, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 23, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland

14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky

That was rusting brilliant.


----------



## iona (Feb 24, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller


----------



## braindancer (Feb 25, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 25, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
*
11/70 - P.D. James - A Shroud For a Nightingale *


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben

******

10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers.


----------



## circleline (Feb 26, 2019)

1 - A Fraction of the Whole - Steve Toltz
2 - The Little Princesses - Marion Crawford
3 - The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel - Deborah Moggach
4 - Fourty-Seven Roses - Peter Sheridan
5 - The Song Before it is Sung - Justin Cartwright
6 - The In-between World of Vikram Lall
7 - Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 27, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky

15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens


----------



## iona (Feb 27, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 27, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
*03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham*


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Fuedal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire

*21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know why the Caged Bird Sings*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
*
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding*


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham


----------



## D'wards (Feb 28, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma

10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing


----------



## ringo (Mar 1, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig


----------



## circleline (Mar 2, 2019)

1 - A Fraction of the Whole - Steve Toltz
2 - The Little Princesses - Marion Crawford
3 - The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel - Deborah Moggach
4 - Fourty-Seven Roses - Peter Sheridan
5 - The Song Before it is Sung - Justin Cartwright
6 - The In-between World of Vikram Lall - M G Vassanji
7 - Human Traces - Sebastian Faulks
8 - Us - David Nicholls
9 - A Visitor's Companion to Tudor England - Suzannah Lipscomb


----------



## StanleyBlack (Mar 3, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018) _The diary of a bookseller_. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010) _Bartleby the scrivener_. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19

*3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012) Twelve years a slave. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 3, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion - I enjoyed this. It reminded me of Eleanor Oliphant.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
*
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground*


----------



## Shirl (Mar 4, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 4, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation



*5/30 Danny Burns - Poll Tax Rebellion*

Brought back some good memories. Restorative.


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 5, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
*16/30. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott.*


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 6, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
*17/30.* *Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk.*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 7, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
*4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers

*****

11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 10, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
*
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup*


----------



## nogojones (Mar 10, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings

*23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 10, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> 5/30 Danny Burns - Poll Tax Rebellion



*6/30 bell hooks - Black Looks: Race and Representation*


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 11, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 10. georges simenon, "maigret and the ghost"


11. gary lachman, 'turn off your mind'


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens

16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers

*****

12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 14, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - loved this.  Quite predictable, but really well done.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
*
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower*


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2019)

10 - The New Faces of Fascism: Populism and the Far Right -  Enzo Traverso
11  - The End of the French Intellectual: From Zola to Houellebecq - Shlomo Sand
12 - The Master Plan: Himmler's Scholars and the Holocaust - Heather Pringle
13 - The politics of memory: The journey of a Holocaust historian - Raul Hilberg
14 - Understanding the Nazi Genocide: Marxism after Auschwitz - Enzo Traverso (re-read)
15 - Key Thinkers of the Radical Right: Behind the New Threat to Liberal Democracy - Edited by Mark Sedgwick


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2019)

16 —  The Relevance of The Communist Manifesto - Zizek. (Not sure I should list this as it's pretty short. They're still asking for a tenner for it though).


----------



## iona (Mar 17, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
*18/30. Une page d'amour (A Love Story) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## yield (Mar 17, 2019)

yield said:


> 1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin
> 2. Zenith (collected editions) by Grant Morrison & Steve Yeowell
> 3. A Sting In The Tale by Dave Goulson


4. The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon
5. No Straight Lines by Alan Moore


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 18, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain

10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States

Slow progress - not because it's difficult to read, just because it's not one you want to race through. It's a great shame he didn't live to update it for the Obama and Trump eras (the last brief addition was after the 2000 election and 9/11).


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 19, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
*11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
*8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers

*****
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 19, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 20, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
*19/30. The Rubaiyyat - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah).
*
Just read (after finishing the book, naturally!) that this is the most controversial and dubious translation of the poems in existence.  Ah well, I still enjoyed reading it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 20, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
*
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing

13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed

The Carlo Rovelli book turned out to be a great thing to read alongside The Dispossessed, as both books involve the conflict between sequential, cyclical and simultaneous interpretations of time. That le Guin was able to discuss these things in a series of asides to what is ultimately a political fable, and to do so on a level comparable to a quantum physicist writing decades later, is pretty extraordinary. We had a rare genius there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*7/30 Kenneth Dead & Brian Masumi - First and Last Emperors: Absolute State and the body of the Despot*

One third on the formation of the Chinese state, one third ruminations on Ronald Reagan's anus, one third Deleuzian word-soup.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder  - Lisa Jewell


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## petee (Mar 22, 2019)

creeps, i haven't even started

1 Mitchell, _the bottom of the harbor_ (the collection,  not just the one article)


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2019)

petee said:


> creeps, i haven't even started
> 
> 1 Mitchell, _the bottom of the harbor_ (the collection,  not just the one article)



That's one more than me. 

I even tried to listen to an audiobook to get me off the blocks. No dice. 

PS - and I love Mitchell.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2019)

I hope your reading mojo reappears soon imposs1904 

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
*
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 24, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 24, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*8/30 Stewart Home - No Pity
*
Early pulp short stories. Mildly amusing but quite dated now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May

*****

14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 25, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States

11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May


----------



## nogojones (Mar 27, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle

*25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 11. gary lachman, 'turn off your mind'


12. benjamin woolley, 'the queen's conjuror: the life and magic of dr dee'


----------



## iona (Mar 30, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 30, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*9/30 Eva Dolan - This Is How It Ends*

Quite good crime novel set in London's anti-gentrification struggles.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 30, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen


----------



## iona (Mar 30, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths
11/35 The Prodigal Mage - Karen Miller


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 31, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian

17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*10/30 Simon Morris - Civil War*

Acerbic musings on / reviews of every Guns and Roses track, interspersed with letters or emails to a younger woman about their fucked up relationship.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 31, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French

Read some pap books recently. I think I'll do something more meaty soon

Oh, and Sci fi lovers should check out no. 17 above - debut novel set in Stokes Croft in Bristol where near future hackers steal an nsa e-weapon that essentially crashes capitalism be destroying supply chain algorithms and connected equipment. Before/after style. Really enjoyed it, quite dystopian. A Land Army in Wales of reconstituted class elements that puts the poor to work on farms to feed the cities..


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 1, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt

18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers

******

15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)

yield said:


> 1. The Stone Sky by Nora K. Jemisin
> 2. Zenith (collected editions) by Grant Morrison & Steve Yeowell
> 3. A Sting In The Tale by Dave Goulson
> 4. The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon
> 5. No Straight Lines by Alan Moore


6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
7. The Aeneid by Virgil


----------



## ringo (Apr 3, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
*
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)*


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici

*5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts. I enjoyed this when reading it but rarely felt the compulsion to pick it up and read which is why it took me so long to finish*


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 5, 2019)

1.  Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2.  Madeline Miller - Circe
3.  Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4.  Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6.  Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7.  Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
*13/25 Permafrost by Alastair Reynolds*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
*5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 6, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness

14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/60 Carys Davies - West
16/60 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/60 Annie Proulx - Close Range


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 6, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
*20/30. Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 7, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
*13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed

16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double

My task for April is to get through the enormous slab that is TH White's The Once and Future King.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 7, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams


12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L  Really liked this and was glad it didn't give a happy ending.  Kept it a bit more real.  Didn't realise it was a film either but will be looking out for it.  

13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky

14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite - short and felt like it left a bit out, but very good. 

15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston - this has loads of amazing reviews and was written very well, but dragged a bit for me. 

16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen - I thought this was going to be an examination of the difference between the way males and flames are brought up and the effects of that.  It wasn't, but still a good story. 

17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman - Nice thriller.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 7, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters

19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 8, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
*
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)*


----------



## iona (Apr 8, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths
11/35 The Prodigal Mage - Karen Miller
12/35 The Reluctant Mage - Karen Miller


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 9, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
*04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*10/30 Alex Binnie - Scum*

30 odd pages of being told off by a teenage nihilist for your inability to comprehend the pointlessness of existence. Becomes comic genius if you imagine that it's being done as part of a completely inappropriate appraisal at work.

*11/30 Abiezer Coppe - Selected Writings*

Immense ranterly screeds from just after the English Civil War, some of which were written in prison. _"The rust of your silver shall rise up and burn you like fire."_


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 10, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
*14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology* - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 10, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat

20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes


----------



## braindancer (Apr 11, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlie - James Ellroy


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 11, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> 1)
> *14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology* - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?


 
I enjoyed American Gods, although it was a little too long


----------



## nogojones (Apr 11, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment

*27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 13, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
*
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 12. benjamin woolley, 'the queen's conjuror: the life and magic of dr dee'


13. peter saxon, 'dark ways to death'


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 14, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/60 Carys Davies - West
16/60 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/60 Annie Proulx - Close Range

18/60 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/60 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 15, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
*
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 15, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts

5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita. Never read any Nabokov before (am shamefully underread in all the classics tbh) and found his prose style extraordinary. Book itself was hilarious, disturbing and intermittently dull. Will read more.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers

*******

16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 18, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes

21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 19, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2019)

17 - Feminism for the 99%: A Manifesto - Cinzia Arruzza, Tithi Bhattacharya, and Nancy Fraser
18  - Post-Digital Cultures of the Far Right: Online Actions and Offline Consequences in Europe and the US - Edited by Maik Fielitz and Nick Thurston
19 - National Populism: The Revolt Against Liberal Democracy Paperback –Roger  Eatwell and Matthew Goodwin 
20 -  Socialism of Fools: Capitalism and Modern Anti-Semitism - Michele Battini
21  - Heidegger's Fascist Affinities: A Politics of Silence  - Adam Knowles


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 19, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov 
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider 

Very slow going so far...


----------



## iona (Apr 19, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths
11/35 The Prodigal Mage - Karen Miller
12/35 The Reluctant Mage - Karen Miller
13/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks


----------



## Me76 (Apr 20, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
13/25 Permafrost by Alastair Reynolds
*14/25 Wessex Tales by Thomas Hardy 
15/25 The Witchlord and the Weaponmaster by Hugh Cook
*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 21, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
*
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 21, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire

22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 22, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*12/30 Victor Headley - Excess*


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 22, 2019)

1.  Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2.  Madeline Miller - Circe
3.  Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4.  Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6.  Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7.  Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 22, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic

24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves


----------



## D'wards (Apr 23, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 13. peter saxon, 'dark ways to death'


14. stephen king, 'the eyes of the dragon'
15. lee child, 'past tense'


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season

*29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers

*****

17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 26, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves

25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs


----------



## D'wards (Apr 27, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 28, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs

26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels


----------



## nogojones (Apr 28, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down 

*31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit*


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski

12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais

******

18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 14. stephen king, 'the eyes of the dragon'
> 15. lee child, 'past tense'


16. antony beevor, 'arnhem'


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 16. antony beevor, 'arnhem'


That's on my pile of books to read , how was it ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

marty21 said:


> That's on my pile of books to read , how was it ?


very good. i read his 'stalingrad' years back, and was very impressed and i'm reminded why by this book. i hope i don't give away the end when i say it doesn't end happily!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> very good. i read his 'stalingrad' years back, and was very impressed and i'm reminded why by this book. i hope i don't give away the end when i say it doesn't end happily!


no spoilers 

I watched the film recently, it's the Bridge too far film isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

marty21 said:


> no spoilers
> 
> I watched the film recently, it's the Bridge too far film isn't it?


yeh

only that was i believe based on the cornelius ryan book of the same title


----------



## pennimania (Apr 29, 2019)

Joining this thread very late.

I have decided to log my reads more faithfully and to post more on Urban than I have been doing. Recent sad events have made me realise what a special place this is (and it's 17 years this April since I joined)!

For a start:

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)

There will be more - need to check my Kindle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

pennimania said:


> Joining this thread very late.
> 
> I have decided to log my reads more faithfully and to post more on Urban than I have been doing. Recent sad events have made me realise what a special place this is (and it's 17 years this April since I joined)!
> 
> ...


welcome aboard


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 29, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
*05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 30, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
*
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death*


----------



## pennimania (Apr 30, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)

6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais

*****

19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 30, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 30, 2019)

Just looked at last year's thread and I'm a month ahead of where I was then (25 books by end of May). I'd decided to read less this year and try and spend more time listening to music. Must try harder.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Just looked at last year's thread and I'm a month ahead of where I was then (25 books by end of May). I'd decided to read less this year and try and spend more time listening to music. Must try harder.


More, better


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 30, 2019)

No, because it means less music!


----------



## D'wards (May 1, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski

12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner

*****
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh


----------



## BoatieBird (May 2, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
*
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island*


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)


----------



## braindancer (May 2, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue


20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - this is absolutely amazing.  I would recommend it to all.


----------



## pennimania (May 3, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)


I am hoping Audible books count a  bit, I spend many lonely hours in my studio working on multiples ( ceramics). Mostly I listen to the Archers, othertimes it's The Stand or The Fountainhead.

Edited to add : I like to listen to very long books, hence The Fountainhead 
!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
*
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs*


----------



## billy_bob (May 5, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/60 Carys Davies - West
16/60 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/60 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/60 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/60 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams

20/60 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/60 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/60 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45


----------



## kropotkin (May 5, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 7, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*13/30 Stevie Chick - Spray Paint The Walls: The Story of Black Flag*

Surprisingly good band biography with a great chapter on the LAPD being complete pigs.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 7, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang


----------



## billy_bob (May 8, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> 1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
> 2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
> 3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
> 4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
> ...



Did you pick no. 3 because no. 2 made you feel scared?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
*6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 11, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels

Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk


----------



## BoatieBird (May 11, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
*
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone*


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double

17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 16. antony beevor, 'arnhem'


17. Stephen King, 'the outsider'
18. Georges simenon, 'maigret hesitates'


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 12, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk

28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
*7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts 

*6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds. Haven't read any Sci-fi for ages and this was an excellent book to get myself back into it*


----------



## iona (May 14, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths
11/35 The Prodigal Mage - Karen Miller
12/35 The Reluctant Mage - Karen Miller
13/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
14/35 Virtual Light - William Gibson


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita

6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me. Sorrowful.


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh

*****

21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz


----------



## pennimania (May 15, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - "	"
18.Third Year at Malory Towers -	 "  "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers -	 "  "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers -	 "  "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers -	 "  "   (I know.    found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings.  My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 17. Stephen King, 'the outsider'
> 18. Georges simenon, 'maigret hesitates'


19. Michael Connelly, 'The Brass Verdict'


----------



## BoatieBird (May 16, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
*
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
*8/10 This is Going to Hurt - Adam Kay*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 19. Michael Connelly, 'The Brass Verdict'


20. Georges simenon, 'maigret takes a room'


----------



## D'wards (May 18, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 20. Georges simenon, 'maigret takes a room'


21. Paul Rouse, 'the hurlers: the first all-ireland championship and the making of modern hurling'


----------



## BoatieBird (May 19, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
*
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 19, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*14/30 Dhoruba Bin Wahad, Mumia Abu-Jamal & Assata Shakur - Still Black, Still Strong: Survivors of the War Against the Black Revolutionaries*


----------



## ringo (May 19, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 21. Paul Rouse, 'the hurlers: the first all-ireland championship and the making of modern hurling'


22. Anthony Sattin, 'Young Lawrence: a portrait of the legend as a young man'


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 19, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites

29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011


----------



## imposs1904 (May 21, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray

*2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds

*7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi. Okay but a little thin on character and the story was stretched a bit*


----------



## nogojones (May 22, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down 
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit

*33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View*


----------



## kropotkin (May 22, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey


----------



## BoatieBird (May 22, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
*
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying*


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt


----------



## BoatieBird (May 24, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
*
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man*


----------



## Me76 (May 25, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 John Sandford, Rules of Prey
24/50 The Circle, Martin Amis - I really enjoyed this.  It's as subtle as a brick but a good read.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 25, 2019)

1. Between Europe and Asia: The Origins, Theories and Legacies of Russian Eurasianism - Edited by Mark Bassin, Sergey Glebov and Marlene Laruelle

2. The Politics of Russian Eurasianism: Identity, Culture and Russian Foreign Policy - Edited by Mark Bassin and Gonzalo Pozo

3. The Best Sons of the Fatherland: Workers in the Vanguard of Soviet Collectivization - Lynn Viola

4.  Mao and the Sino-Soviet Partnership, 1945-1959: A New History - Zhihua Shen and Yafeng Xia

5. Soviet Workers and Late Stalinism: Labour and the Restoration of the Stalinist System after WWII - Donald Filtzer

6. Cultivating the Masses: Modern State Practices and Soviet Socialism, 1924-1939 - David L. Hoffmann

7. Cambodia 1975-1982 - Michael Vickery

8. Origins of the Cold War, 1941-45 - Martin McCauley

9. China Builds the Bomb - John Wilson Lewis and Xue Litai


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 25, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011

30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
*
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina*


----------



## D'wards (May 26, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul


----------



## kropotkin (May 26, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney

This last one is excellent. Best novel I've read in ages.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 26, 2019)

Been super busy with work, rehabbing injury etc, so unfortunetly not been reading as much as I should.

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
*15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina

*4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*15/30 Spitzenprodukte - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell*

Very well executed story of a gay Blairite and his descent into London's drug fuelled sex underworld as the certainties of his centrist positions give way to Corbyn and Brexit. Lots of fucking. Lots of drugs. Also communism.


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25  The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne


----------



## StanleyBlack (May 27, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19

*4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
*
I can't believe how long it's taken me to finish this book. I really enjoyed it, tender and really funny in parts, but three months, that's a really long time!


----------



## gawkrodger (May 27, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
*17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!* - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
*8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher*


----------



## kropotkin (May 27, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James

I always post here when I start rather than when I finish. Excited to finally read the Black Jacobins. Hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## gawkrodger (May 27, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> I always post here when I start rather than when I finish. Excited to finally read the Black Jacobins. Hope it lives up to the hype



Great book


----------



## imposs1904 (May 28, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
*
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 28, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King

31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz

*********

22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 28, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*16/30 Emma Warren - Make Some Space: Tuning Into Total Refreshment Centre*

A book about a music venue / studio space where I live that I have never properly been to. But actually a lot more than that - covers Hackney history, black music history, how people are adapting to gentrification and still doing good cultural and community initiatives. V cool and quite inspiring.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon

****
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi

*8. "Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley. Was quite enjoying this in an easy, undemanding way until one of the characters acted so unbelievably in the face of a personal tragedy that I lost confidence in the writing. I finished the book but I'm not sure I want to read the rest of the series. *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*17/30 Terry Cooper - Death by Dior*

Completely bonkers autobiography by Dagenham Boy turned Neo-Nazi turned lover of Francoise Dior. Cooper alleges all kinds of unprovable scandals about Dior being in a satanic lesbian relationship with her daughter and later inducing her to kill herself. Also apparently he was a spy for the French government. There is lots of autobiographical detail of random characters but how he came to be discovered by the cops with a bunch of explosives is skipped over a bit. Some good character assassinations of Savitri Devi, John Tyndall and the like. 

Really quite odd, but I did finish it.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 1, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down 
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
*
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet -  The Balcony*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
*
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 3, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath

32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 22. Anthony Sattin, 'Young Lawrence: a portrait of the legend as a young man'


23. Georges Simenon, 'Maigret enjoys himself'


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 3, 2019)

3/10 - The Imperial Stars - E.E. 'Doc' Smith & Stephen Goldin (re-read)
4/10 - Illusion and Reality - Christopher Caudwell
5/10 - The Killer Dutch - Simon Williams


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers

*****

24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor


----------



## Me76 (Jun 3, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 John Sandford, Rules of Prey
24/50 The Circle, Martin Amis - L

25/50 Time's Arrow, Marton Amis - not sure about this one.  The concept is interesting but I'm not sure it entirely comes off.


----------



## ringo (Jun 3, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 4, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
*
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes


*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 4, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov 
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider 
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg 

Slow going still - mostly been reading meditation and self-help books.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King

19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 5, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov 
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider 
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg 
*8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt *


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
*9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 6, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
*
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin  *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 6, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*18/30 Trevor Hercules - Rage Within*

Autobiography of an angry black man in London. X-press business from the 1990s.


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 7, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
*06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett*


----------



## pennimania (Jun 7, 2019)

pennimania said:


> 1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
> 2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
> 3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
> 4. The Stand - Stephen King
> ...




23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28.  Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 7, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 John Sandford, Rules of Prey
24/50 The Circle, Martin Amis - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Marton Amis

26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L 
loved this, except for the ending.  I felt like I was left hanging a bit, although it totally made sense to leave it there


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 8, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*19/30 Tim Wells - Moonstomp*

Incandescently great werewolf/skinhead pulp fiction set in London 1979.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 8, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*20/30 Paul Smith (ed) - M.T.V 15.05.1963 - 12.04.2017
*
Beautiful coffee table book memorial for Mika Tapio Vainio of the Finnish experimental techno duo Pan-Sonic/Panasonic. R.I.P.


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan


----------



## yield (Jun 9, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil


8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling. Think you'd love this DotCommunist. What did you think of it kropotkin ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2019)

yield said:


> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling. Think you'd love this DotCommunist. What did you think of it kropotkin ?


cheers, just picked up the epubs for a look.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 9, 2019)

yield said:


> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling. Think you'd love this DotCommunist. What did you think of it kropotkin ?


It was quite good- a pervasive sense of foreboding and a week realised world. Not amazing. You?


----------



## yield (Jun 9, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> It was quite good- a pervasive sense of foreboding and a week realised world. Not amazing. You?


Really enjoyed it. Reminded of Meryvn Peake & China Mieville.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jun 9, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19

*5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19*

I read this really quickly and I don't think it's very good at all. It tells you very little beyond what was available in the press, on blogs, or on National Action's website and social media accounts, before they were proscribed obviously. Robbie Mullen gets a credit on the cover but not the title page and little attempt is made to explain/describe what happened after his road to Damscus change. I mean, I assume he's no longer a national socialist as he's working for Hope Not Hate but... ? This and the inclusion of quite a few typos and layout issues make it looked very rushed. Overall, sloppy, not recommended.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
*
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)*


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/60 Carys Davies - West
16/60 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/60 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/60 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/60 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/60 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/60 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/60 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45

23/60 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/60 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/60 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/60 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches


----------



## braindancer (Jun 10, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor

*********

25/65 The Moor - L J Ross


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 10, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara (stopped reading as wasn't learning anything. And the style was irritatingly american) 
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot


----------



## pennimania (Jun 10, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald

23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 11, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
*
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
*
I'm on a Notts County/Football in the Seventies reading kick right now. Anybody know if Don Masson published his memoirs?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 11, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> 34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling



How was this one? It's on my wishlist but I wonder whether it's going to be inspiring, or infuriating.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 11, 2019)

I have criticisms of it, but it was definitely worth reading. Like all liberals he thinks he is beyond ideology and lives in an entirely fact-based world, but the thrust of the book (that humans have biases that make us perceive the world at large as worse than it is, and accept narratives from others that do this) is well supported.
The specific facts and trends in the book are incredible, and your ignorance of them will shame you! 
Read it. Or listen to it (if free torrents of audio-books are your thing, it's on audiobookbay.nl)


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 11, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> I have criticisms of it, but it was definitely worth reading. Like all liberals he thinks he is beyond ideology and lives in an entirely fact-based world, but the thrust of the book (that humans have biases that make us perceive the world at large as worse than it is, and accept narratives from others that do this) is well supported.
> The specific facts and trends in the book are incredible, and your ignorance of them will shame you!
> Read it. Or listen to it (if free torrents of audio-books are your thing, it's on audiobookbay.nl)



Cheers, that sounds much as I expected and I will get round to it at some point.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 12, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising

33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 23. Georges Simenon, 'Maigret enjoys himself'


24. philip kerr, 'hitler's peace'


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
*
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me

7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3. Brilliantly perverse and funny and even moving, as always.

8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka. My goodness, what an amazing novel. So clean and economical yet so much longing. Best book I've read in ages, a real rejuvenator.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
*
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 15, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds

34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
*
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 15, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*21/30 Erje Ayden - Sadness At Leaving*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 24. philip kerr, 'hitler's peace'


25. sean hartnett, 'charlie one'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 25. sean hartnett, 'charlie one'


26. steve bruce, 'paisley: religion and politics in northern ireland'


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
*
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 18, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
*
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> georges simenon, "maigret's doubts"
> georges simenon, "maigret's anger"
> georges simenon, “maigret gets angry”
> georges simenon, “maigret’s secret”
> ...


27. mick mercer, "junior manson slags"


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross

*****

26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 20, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
*
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
*
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## nogojones (Jun 22, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony

*37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 - Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages*


----------



## pennimania (Jun 22, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald
23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen (reread)
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )
30. Meridon - Philippa Gregory 
31. What Happened to the Corbetts - Neville Shute
32. Looking for Love - Joanna Toye
33. Family Ties- Joanna Toyes (both Archer related nonsense)
34. The Loved One - Evelyn Waugh
35. Brideshead Revisited - "  "  (again, again and again, one of my utter favourite novels)

I'm still not up to date with my reads, need to check my kindle.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 22, 2019)

Mayor of Casterbridge
My fair lady
A couple of diary type things
A couple of books about language morphology


----------



## petee (Jun 23, 2019)

petee said:


> creeps, i haven't even started
> 
> 1 Mitchell, _the bottom of the harbor_ (the collection,  not just the one article)



2: Mendelsohn, _the lost_


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 23, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
*21/30. Tarantula - Bob Dylan.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 23, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
> 2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
> 3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
> 4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
> ...



Never read tarantula, is it worth a go?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 23, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Never read tarantula, is it worth a go?



It's basically speed-addled flow of consciousness from Dylan around the time he was making _Blonde on Blonde_. I didn't read it expecting much, and as a coherent piece it falls flat, but after a while I started to get a feel for it.

There are some nice turns of phrase and the letters at the end of each chapter tend to be the best bits. I'm glad I read it, but I wouldn't advise anyone to spend more than an hour on it (thankfully it's a a short book).

For what it's worth, I'm a Dylan fanatic, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley

*9. "Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaronovitch. Very enjoyable*


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 23, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini


----------



## braindancer (Jun 23, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty - Lonesome Dove was a re-read for at least the 3rd time - but never read any others in the series.  While not quite hitting the heights of Lonesome Dove, Streets of Laredo was top stuff too.  Gonna read the others next...


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 24, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> 1. Between Europe and Asia: The Origins, Theories and Legacies of Russian Eurasianism - Edited by Mark Bassin, Sergey Glebov and Marlene Laruelle
> 
> 2. The Politics of Russian Eurasianism: Identity, Culture and Russian Foreign Policy - Edited by Mark Bassin and Gonzalo Pozo
> 
> ...



10.  The Rise and Fall of the Soviet Politburo - Erik van Ree, John Lowenhardt and James R. Ozinga

11.  The Communist Party in Post-Soviet Russia - Luke March


----------



## Shirl (Jun 24, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
13/25 Permafrost by Alastair Reynolds
14/25 Wessex Tales by Thomas Hardy
15/25 The Witchlord and the Weaponmaster by Hugh Cook
*16/25 Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky 
17/25 Way of the Shadows by Brent Weeks
18/25 Shadows Edge by Brent Weeks

*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 25, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 26, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## petee (Jun 26, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> 1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
> 2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
> 3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
> 4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
> ...



well, you got going


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 26, 2019)

petee said:


> well, you got going



I know. I can't help myself.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne

*****
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 27, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov 
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider 
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg 
8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt
*9. Tell Me How Long the Train's Been Gone - James Baldwin 
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 28, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 27. mick mercer, "junior manson slags"


28. k.l. parker, "sixteen ways to defend a walled city"


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 30, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg
8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt
9. Tell Me How Long the Train's Been Gone - James Baldwin
*10. Myth of Sisyphus - Albert Camus *


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 1, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
*
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 2, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 2, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
*07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 

*39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 3, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
*
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills

*****

28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner


----------



## pennimania (Jul 4, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald
23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen (reread)
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )
30. Meridon - Philippa Gregory 
31. What Happened to the Corbetts - Neville Shute
32. Looking for Love - Joanna Toye
33. Family Ties- Joanna Toyes (both Archer related nonsense)
34. The Loved One - Evelyn Waugh
35. Brideshead Revisited - " " (again, again and again, one of my utter favourite novels)
36. Landfall - Nevil Shute
37. One Year After - William R Fortschen


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 5, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism

35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 5, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
*
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2019)

marty21 said:


> 1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
> 2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
> 3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
> 4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
> ...


Vietnam - have you read dispatches by Michael herr, matterhorn by Karl marlantes, fire in the streets by Eric hammel or the recent hue 1968 by Mark bowden?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
*
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription*


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch
12: Robert Harris - Pompeii 
13: Gianfranco Conti and Steve Smith - The Language Teacher Toolkit
14: Heather Morris - The Tattooer of Auchwitz


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 6, 2019)

Haven't been on Urban recently but been reading loads of fiction (as I read relatively little fiction I set myself the target of at 50% fiction books this year)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
*18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth:* A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
*19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 7, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka

9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle. Superlative.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky

*41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man *Embarassing shite. Sad and bitter at the world with some odd statements about how I'm not a nonce - honest! Then follows through with some misogynist tripe. Much disapoint


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner

*******

29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 28. k.l. parker, "sixteen ways to defend a walled city"


29. Seán Hartnett, "client confidential: spooks, secrets and counter-espionage during the celtic tiger"


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 8, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
*22/30. A Room with a View - E.M. Forster.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 8, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
*
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason


----------



## braindancer (Jul 9, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty 
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/60 Carys Davies - West
16/60 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/60 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/60 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/60 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/60 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/60 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/60 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/60 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/60 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/60 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/60 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches

27/60 Jason Webster - Duende

Been out of love with reading lately, for some reason. I'm hoping a big fat book about the brain (Dick Schwaab's We Are Our Brains) and some short stories will set me right...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly

*****

30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 11, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
*23/30. La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
*
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch

*10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King. Excellent. *


----------



## D'wards (Jul 12, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2019)

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 John Sandford, Rules of Prey
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Marton Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L


----------



## D'wards (Jul 12, 2019)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
> 2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
> 3/50 Elevation, Stephen King
> 4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
> ...


Can I ask, what does the L mean?


----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2019)

1/25 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney

2/25 Irresistible: Why you are addicted to technology and how to set yourself free - Adam Alter
3/25 Rave - Irvin Welsh


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Can I ask, what does the L mean?


Sorry, my bad.  It's my note to myself that I read it on my library app rather than Google or kindle books. So that in the future if I ever want to re read I know not to search for it on my bought library.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2019)

8115 said:


> 1/25 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
> 
> 2/25 Irresistible: Why you are addicted to technology and how to set yourself free - Adam Alter
> 3/25 Rave - Irvin Welsh


What did you think of the Sally Rooney? I've read Normal People and enjoyed.


----------



## yield (Jul 12, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.


9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge


----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2019)

Me76 said:


> What did you think of the Sally Rooney? I've read Normal People and enjoyed.


It's absolutely brilliant. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
*24/30. The Last Days of Socrates - Plato.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 13, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science

36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer


----------



## nogojones (Jul 14, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man 

*43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex*


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2019)

22 - Neoreaction a Basilisk: Essays on and Around the Alt-Right - Elizabeth Sandifer
23 - SS Thinking and the Holocaust  -  Andre Mineau 
24 - Eric Hobsbawm: A Life in History Hardcover Richard J. Evans
25 - Occultism, Witchcraft, and Cultural Fashions: Essays in Comparative Religion: Essays in Comparative Religions -  Mircea Eliade 
26 - The Alt-Right: What Everyone Needs to Know  -  George Hawley
27 - Fully Automated Luxury bullshit -  Some man-child
28 - Electric Eden: Unearthing Britain's Visionary Music - Rob Young
29 - Left-Wing Melancholia: Marxism, History, and Memory - Enzo Traverso
30 - Heidegger's Silence:  - Berel Lang. Heidegger's Silence 
31 - The New Left, National Identity, and the Break-Up of Britain - Wade Matthews


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 14, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer

37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 14, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle

10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers. Some really excellent pieces in here, with some that proper reached in and grabbed me. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne

*****
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
*
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
*
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 20, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*22/30 Jessica Mitford - Hons and Rebels*


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 21, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth: A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World
*26) Pierce Brown - Iron Gold
27) Christian Parenti - Tropic of Chaos: Climate Change and the New Geography of Violence*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 22, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
*
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 22, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
*25/30. L'œuvre (The Masterpiece) - Émile Zola.*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer

21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
*
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day. Excellent exploration of obsession and privilege

*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford

***********

32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 23, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch
12: Robert Harris - Pompeii 
13: Gianfranco Conti and Steve Smith - The Language Teacher Toolkit
14: Heather Morris - The Tattooer of Auchwitz
15. Lisa Taddeo - Three Women


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 24, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers

11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing. Posthumously published collection of short stories. The middle section, mostly contemporary-set tales, didn't do much for me but the historical fiction that bookends the book is excellent - definitely her strong point.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding

*****

33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
13/25 Permafrost by Alastair Reynolds
14/25 Wessex Tales by Thomas Hardy
15/25 The Witchlord and the Weaponmaster by Hugh Cook
16/25 Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky
17/25 Way of the Shadows by Brent Weeks
18/25 Shadows Edge by Brent Weeks
*19/25 Infinite Detail by Tim Maughan
20/25 The Warship by Neal Asher
21/25 Red Rising by Pierce Brown
22/25 Golden Son by Pierce Brown
23/25 Reamde by Neal Stephenson
*


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 27, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2019)

1/25 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
2/25 All the Bright Places - Jennifer Niven
3/25 Irresistible: Why you are addicted to technology and how to set yourself free - Adam Alter
4/25 Rave - Irvin Welsh

5/25 Common People - ed. Kit de Waal


----------



## pennimania (Jul 28, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald
23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen (reread)
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )
30. Meridon - Philippa Gregory 
31. What Happened to the Corbetts - Neville Shute
32. Looking for Love - Joanna Toye
33. Family Ties- Joanna Toyes (both Archer related nonsense)
34. The Loved One - Evelyn Waugh
35. Brideshead Revisited - " " (again, again and again, one of my utter favourite novels)
36. Landfall - Nevil Shute
37. One Year After - William R Fortschen
38. Requiem for a Wren - Nevil Shute (reread)
39. On the Beach - Nevil Shute (reread)
40. Hell's Children - John L Monk
41.  The Extinction Files: Pandemic - A G Riddle


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 29. Seán Hartnett, "client confidential: spooks, secrets and counter-espionage during the celtic tiger"


30. Dean Stanton, '12 strong: the declassified true story of the horse soldiers'


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat


----------



## Me76 (Jul 29, 2019)

L - from library
1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 29, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
*
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight*


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 30, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth: A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World
26) Pierce Brown - Iron Gold
27) Christian Parenti - Tropic of Chaos: Climate Change and the New Geography of Violence
*28) Justin McGuirk - Radical Cities*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 30, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort

38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 30, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*23/30 Terry Taylor - All Change At Barons Court*

Rediscovered mod/beatnik 60s weed dealer pulp classic. With foreword by Stewart Home.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford

*****

34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford


----------



## braindancer (Jul 31, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day

*12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley. Interesting and hopefully will add extra impetus to my running*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne

*23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford

******

35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 2, 2019)

Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 3, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende

28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 4, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
*26/30. Autobiography - Morrissey.*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day
12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley. 
*
13. "The Blood Road" - Stuart MacBride. Good but maybe a bit long. *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*24/30 Jonathan Rose - The Intellectual Life of the British Working Classes*

Thoroughly enjoyable doorstopper. Well researched, funny, fascinating. Recommended by a few people on here I think.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch
12: Robert Harris - Pompeii 
13: Gianfranco Conti and Steve Smith - The Language Teacher Toolkit
14: Heather Morris - The Tattooer of Auchwitz
15. Lisa Taddeo - Three Women
16. Christina Dalcher - Vox


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 5, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
*27/30. Steppenwolf - Hermann Hesse.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing

12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread). As hilarious as I remember, with the added bonus of now offering a fascinating historical perspective on exactly how shit TV was in the early 00s, even compared to today.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 6, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
*
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)*


----------



## nogojones (Aug 7, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man 
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex

*45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford

*******

36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2019)

L - from library
1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry

35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L
These last two were very captivating.  Both about mothers and children, in very different ways, but both good.


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 10, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
*28/30. The Establishment - Owen Jones.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 30. Dean Stanton, '12 strong: the declassified true story of the horse soldiers'


31. Laird Barron, 'blood standard'


----------



## braindancer (Aug 11, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 11, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg
8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt
9. Tell Me How Long the Train's Been Gone - James Baldwin
10. Myth of Sisyphus - Albert Camus
*11. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
12. Revolutionary Yiddishland - Alain Brossat + Sylvia Klinberg
13. Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy *


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 12, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)

13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater. Excellent sci fi thriller love story human meditation, thoroughly deserving of its various accolades. Funny and character-rich, and moving. Recommended!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 12, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
> 2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
> 3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
> 4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll add this to my reading list


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater

14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You. Quality holiday thriller.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner

******
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 15, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories

30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 15, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
*29/30. Under Milk Wood - Dylan Thomas (re-read).*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 15, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn

39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 16, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price
*08/20 - One Day at Fenway by Steve Kettmann*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You

15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses. Absolutely superlative spy thriller, brilliant characters and filled with the driest humour throughout. Can't wait to read more of these.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
*
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter*


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 18, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
*30/30. La Terre (The Earth) - Émile Zola.
*
Another brilliant Zola novel to hit my target - but the reading will still go on.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 18, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You
15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses

16. Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang - Paper Girls vol. 1. Much more batshit rollicking adventure story than I expected


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford

******

38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 19, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians

40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 20, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
*31/30. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 21, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
*
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)*


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 21, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
42. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
43. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton


----------



## StanleyBlack (Aug 21, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19

*6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
*
I'm a fan of 'pulp' so thought I give this a go after seeing it mentioned by Fozzie Bear. I enjoyed what there is of it but it feels more like a sketch of a novel and ends just as it begins to get going.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 21, 2019)

L - from library
1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford,
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry
35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L

37/50 My Absolute Darling, Gabriel Talent - L
This is disturbing and beautiful at the same time.  It has its flaws but I found it brilliant.  Not for the faint of heart though, I was reading through my fingers at some points.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2019)

braindancer said:


> 1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
> 2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
> 3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
> 4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
> ...


I loved Lonesome Dove, but haven't read the others.
Are they worth it and in the order you read them?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 22, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
*32/30. The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House - Audre Lorde.*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I loved Lonesome Dove, but haven't read the others.
> Are they worth it and in the order you read them?



I return to Lonesome Dove every once in a while - I think this was my 4th read!  Always a treat!  I've never read the others previously.  They were all a pleasure to read.  They're not quite in the same league as Lonesome Dove but I fully expected that.  Nevertheless I'd definitely recommend them.  You get to spend 1500 odd more pages with Gus and Call - what's not to like   Streets of Laredo is set after Lonesome Dove, the other two are set before, with Dead Man's Walk being set earlier.  I'd definitely read Lonesome Dove first (which you've already done) but after that I don't really think it matters which order you read them....  though the order I read them worked nicely for me!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2019)

braindancer said:


> I return to Lonesome Dove every once in a while - I think this was my 4th read!  Always a treat!  I've never read the others previously.  They were all a pleasure to read.  They're not quite in the same league as Lonesome Dove but I fully expected that.  Nevertheless I'd definitely recommend them.  You get to spend 1500 odd more pages with Gus and Call - what's not to like   Streets of Laredo is set after Lonesome Dove, the other two are set before, with Dead Man's Walk being set earlier.  I'd definitely read Lonesome Dove first (which you've already done) but after that I don't really think it matters which order you read them....  though the order I read them worked nicely for me!



Thanks!

Can you recommend any other westerns? Blood Meridian is my favourite book and i read another called The Son I really liked


----------



## pennimania (Aug 22, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald
23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen (reread)
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )
30. Meridon - Philippa Gregory 
31. What Happened to the Corbetts - Neville Shute
32. Looking for Love - Joanna Toye
33. Family Ties- Joanna Toyes (both Archer related nonsense)
34. The Loved One - Evelyn Waugh
35. Brideshead Revisited - " " (again, again and again, one of my utter favourite novels)
36. Landfall - Nevil Shute
37. One Year After - William R Fortschen
38. Requiem for a Wren - Nevil Shute (reread)
39. On the Beach - Nevil Shute (reread)
40. Hell's Children - John L Monk
41. The Extinction Files: Pandemic - A G Riddle
42. I Capture the Castle - Dodie Smith (reread)
43. Hell's Encore - John L Monk
44. Wild Strawberries - Angela Thirkell (reread)
45. Day by Day Armageddon - J L Bourne
46. Nicholas Nickleby - Charles Dickens (challenging myself to read them all!)
47. Summer Half - Angela Thirkell (reread)
46. Pomfret Towers - Angela Thirkell (reread)
47. The Uses of Literacy - Richard Hoggart (reread)
48. The Way We Live Now - Richard Hoggart
49. A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones (book 1) too many swords won't be pursuing it further
50. The Terror - Arthur Machen


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford

*****
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 22, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery

41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinfull of Shadows


----------



## braindancer (Aug 23, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you recommend any other westerns? Blood Meridian is my favourite book and i read another called The Son I really liked



Highly recommend Warlock by Oakley Hall....


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2019)

braindancer said:


> Highly recommend Warlock by Oakley Hall....


On it...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2019)

32 - The Rise of the European Self-Employed Workforce - Sergio Bologna (50% read this earlier in the year but lost the bloody book, found it over weekend)
33 - The New Populism: Democracy Stares Into the Abyss - Marco Revelli
34  - Cyberwar and Revolution: Digital Subterfuge in Global Capitalism -  Nick Dyer-Witheford and Svitlana Matviyenko
35  - Fatal Invention: How Science, Politics, and Big Business Re-create Race in the Twenty-first Century - Dorothy Roberts
36 - The New Authoritarians: Convergence on the Right - David Renton (which, of course, spells wetherspoons as weatherspoons). 
37  - Inhuman Power: Artificial Intelligence and the Future of Capitalism - Nick Dyer-Witheford, Atle Mikkola Kjøsen, James Steinhoff


----------



## braindancer (Aug 23, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 24, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*25/30 Broadwater Farm Revisited: Second Report of the Independent Inquiry into the disturbances of October 1985 at the Broadwater Farm Estate, Tottenham, Chaired by Lord Gifford QC*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You
15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses
16. Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang - Paper Girls vol. 1

17. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Dogs of War. Quality spec fic thriller about bioengineered lifeforms.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 24, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*26/30 Sophie Lewis - Full Surrogacy Now: Feminism Against Family*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 24, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows

42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 25, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo

34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 26, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
*33/30. The Debacle - Émile Zola.
*
One of the best war (and anti-war) novels I've ever read - all Zola is great but this I would particularly recommend this one.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 26, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*27/30 Juliet Jacques - Trans: A Memoir*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford

*****

40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 30, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy

44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf

I've really enjoyed Marlon James' previous books but I thought this was an overblown mess. Glad I didn't spend money on it!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford

*****

41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 1, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth: A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World
26) Pierce Brown - Iron Gold
27) Christian Parenti - Tropic of Chaos: Climate Change and the New Geography of Violence
28) Justin McGuirk - Radical Cities
*29) Terry Pratchett - Jingo
30) Terry Eagleton - Radical Sacrifice
31) Terry Pratchett - The Fifth Elephant
32) Terry Prarchett - Night Watch
33) Ben Aaronovitch - The October Man
34) Jamie Woodcock - Marx at the Arcade: Consoles, controllers and class struggle*


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man 
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
*
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems*


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2019)

Is the woodcock worth it gawkrodger 

I was thinking of doing it this week but i was seriously unimpressed by the previous book and the wider project he's involved in (beyond himself that is).


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You
15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses
16. Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang - Paper Girls vol. 1
17. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Dogs of War

18. Stephen King - The Eyes of the Dragon (reread). As entertaining as I remembered.


----------



## Signal 11 (Sep 2, 2019)

6/10 - The German Ideology - Karl Marx
7/10 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates
8/10 - Storming Heaven - Steve Wright
9/10 - Silman's Complete Endgame Course - Jeremy Silman


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford

****

42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 2, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Is the woodcock worth it gawkrodger
> 
> I was thinking of doing it this week but i was seriously unimpressed by the previous book and the wider project he's involved in (beyond himself that is).



hmmm. I'd read the two Dyer-Witherford books referenced frequently first (which I suspect you already have).

I know fuck all about computer games so it was interesting to read due to my ignorance of the subject matter. The marxist analysis is nowt special, though did like the chapter on first-person shooters.

It's only 160 pages odd and not a complicated read


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 31. Laird Barron, 'blood standard'


32. Caitlín R. Kiernan, 'silk'


----------



## braindancer (Sep 3, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout


----------



## D'wards (Sep 4, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
*
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 4, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
*
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford

*****

43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - R J Ellis


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 5, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf

45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor

*****

44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day
12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley.
13. "The Blood Road" - Stuart MacBride

*14. "All That's Dead" - Stuart MacBride. Okay but I think the series is being a bit tied*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 9, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State

*25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford

****

45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford


----------



## Shirl (Sep 10, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - R J Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2019)

1/26 John Yorke - Into the Woods: How Stories Work and why We Tell Them
2/26 Lynne Segal – Radical Happiness
3/26 Maurice Druon – The Iron King
4/26 Maurice Druon – The Strangled Queen
5/26 Maurice Druon - The Poisoned Crown
6/26 Maurice Druon – The Royal Succession
7/26 Maurice Druon – The She-Wolf
8/26 Maurice Druon – The Lily & The Lion
9/26 Tommaso di Carpegna Falconieri - The Man Who Believed He Was King of France
10/26 Maurice Druon – the King Without A Kingdom
11/26 Ann Cleeves – Raven Black
12/26 Ann Cleeves – White Nights
13/26 Raya Dunayevskaya – Marxism & Freedom
14/26 Lin Anderson (ed)- Bloody Scotland
15/26 Arthur Conan Doyle – The Return of Sherlock Holmes (again)
16/26 David W Earl – Michael Powell’s The Edge of the World
17/26 Noel Fojut – A Guide to Prehistoric and Viking Shetland


----------



## braindancer (Sep 10, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 10, 2019)

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth: A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World
26) Pierce Brown - Iron Gold
27) Christian Parenti - Tropic of Chaos: Climate Change and the New Geography of Violence
28) Justin McGuirk - Radical Cities
29) Terry Pratchett - Jingo
30) Terry Eagleton - Radical Sacrifice
31) Terry Pratchett - The Fifth Elephant
32) Terry Prarchett - Night Watch
33) Ben Aaronovitch - The October Man
34) Jamie Woodcock - Marx at the Arcade: Consoles, controllers and class struggle
*35) Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine* - really enjoyed this. Would very much recommend


----------



## yield (Sep 11, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.
> 9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge


10. Perdido Street Station by China Mieville (reread)
11. Embers by Sandor Marai


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 11, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
*
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun*


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan


20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 32. Caitlín R. Kiernan, 'silk'


33. georges simenon, 'maigret and the killer'


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9*/*10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
*10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama*


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 12, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands

36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2019)

1/26 John Yorke - Into the Woods: How Stories Work and why We Tell Them
2/26 Lynne Segal – Radical Happiness
3/26 Maurice Druon – The Iron King
4/26 Maurice Druon – The Strangled Queen
5/26 Maurice Druon - The Poisoned Crown
6/26 Maurice Druon – The Royal Succession
7/26 Maurice Druon – The She-Wolf
8/26 Maurice Druon – The Lily & The Lion
9/26 Tommaso di Carpegna Falconieri - The Man Who Believed He Was King of France
10/26 Maurice Druon – the King Without A Kingdom
11/26 Ann Cleeves – Raven Black
12/26 Ann Cleeves – White Nights
13/26 Raya Dunayevskaya – Marxism & Freedom
14/26 Lin Anderson (ed)- Bloody Scotland
15/26 Arthur Conan Doyle – The Return of Sherlock Holmes (again)
16/26 David W Earl – Michael Powell’s The Edge of the World
17/26 Noel Fojut – A Guide to Prehistoric and Viking Shetland

*18/29 Margaret Atwood - The Testaments*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 33. georges simenon, 'maigret and the killer'


34. Patrick Radden Keefe, 'say nothing'


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2019)

38 - Generation Left - Keir Milburn
39 - Producers, Parasites, Patriots: Race and the New Right-Wing Politics of Precarity -  Daniel Martinez HoSang and Joseph E. Lowndes. Bit of an odd book, starts off by suggesting it is in the tradition of Adolph Reed, the Fields, Cedric Johnson, Toure Reed etc then goes on to argue a series of cases that seem very opposed to them and what they are trying to do, then in a fantastic final chapter manages to turn it around in a way very reminiscent of Hinterland (which they actually ref here) which i know a lot here rated. Almost as if they were writing one book, then read another in the writing then junked the original idea without removing it from the book.
40 - Freedom: my dream: The Autobiography of Enrico Arrigoni. Another odd one, read like the Confessions of an anarchist window cleaner at times.
41 - In the Ruins of Neoliberalism: The Rise of Antidemocratic Politics in the West - Wendy Brown. The soppy Nancy Fraser, starts great finishes weakly.
42 - Class Matters: Inequality and Exploitation in 21st Century Britain -  Charles Umney. Exact same.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 14, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> 40 - Freedom: my dream: The Autobiography of Enrico Arrigoni. Another odd one, read like the *Confessions of an anarchist window cleaner* at times.



I think I might just wait for the film adaptation.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 15, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl

46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater

Thanks for the recommendation May Kasahara , I really enjoyed that book


----------



## nogojones (Sep 15, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages 
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man 
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems 

*49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of*


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates 

8/24 The Winter King - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## StanleyBlack (Sep 15, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19

*7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
*
I never read these as a child but thought I'd give it a go after watching Anthony Hopkins in Shadowlands last week on the telly. I'm not sure I'll be reading them all.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 15, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater

47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 16, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
*
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Order (re-read)*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9*/*10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
*11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt*


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford


*****

46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2019)

1/26 John Yorke - Into the Woods: How Stories Work and why We Tell Them
2/26 Lynne Segal – Radical Happiness
3/26 Maurice Druon – The Iron King
4/26 Maurice Druon – The Strangled Queen
5/26 Maurice Druon - The Poisoned Crown
6/26 Maurice Druon – The Royal Succession
7/26 Maurice Druon – The She-Wolf
8/26 Maurice Druon – The Lily & The Lion
9/26 Tommaso di Carpegna Falconieri - The Man Who Believed He Was King of France
10/26 Maurice Druon – The King Without A Kingdom
11/26 Ann Cleeves – Raven Black
12/26 Ann Cleeves – White Nights
13/26 Raya Dunayevskaya – Marxism & Freedom
14/26 Lin Anderson (ed)- Bloody Scotland
15/26 Arthur Conan Doyle – The Return of Sherlock Holmes (again)
*16/26 Michael Powell - Edge of the World, the making of a film*
17/26 David W Earl – Michael Powell’s The Edge of the World
18/26 Noel Fojut – A Guide to Prehistoric and Viking Shetland
19/29 Margaret Atwood - The Testaments


Knew I'd forgotten one


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
*34/30. Ecclesiastes - Anonymous.*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/35 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 34. Patrick Radden Keefe, 'say nothing'


35. soren sveistrup, 'the chestnut man'
36. stephen king, 'the institute'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 35. soren sveistrup, 'the chestnut man'
> 36. stephen king, 'the institute'


37. Seabury Quinn, 'the horror on the links'


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 20, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price
08/20 - One Day at Fenway by Steve Kettmann
*09/20 - Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane
*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford

*****
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2019)

L - from library
1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry
35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L
37/50 My Absolute Darling, Gabriel Talent - L
38/50 Lullaby, Leila Slimani - L
39/50 Never Too Late, Jo Barney 
40/50 Vox, Christina Dachler
41/50 The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, Stephen King
42/50 The Institute, Stephen King


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 35. soren sveistrup, 'the chestnut man'
> 36. stephen king, 'the institute'


What did you think of the Institute? It's my favourite one of his for a while.  No Sci fi deus machina, cos at least it was all there from the start.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day
12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley.
13. "The Blood Road" - Stuart MacBride
14. "All That's Dead" - Stuart MacBride
*
15. "Sleeping Beauties" - Stephen and Owen King. There was an awful lot I liked about this. Really interesting premise, truly believable characters and a good read. But it was just a bit long *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 23, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Charles Spencer - Killers Of The King: The Men Who Dared To Execute Charles I
> 2/30 Michel Foucault - Remarks On Marx
> 3/30 Robert Forbes and Eddie Stampton - The White Nationalist Skinhead Movement UK & USA 1979-1993
> 4/30 Silvia Federici - Caliban And The Witch: Women, The Body And Primitive Accumulation
> ...



*28/30 Madeleine Thien - Do Not Say We Have Nothing*

Exquisitely depressing multi-generational Chinese epic that takes the reader through the cultural revolution to the present day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2019)

Me76 said:


> What did you think of the Institute? It's my favourite one of his for a while.  No Sci fi deus machina, cos at least it was all there from the start.


i read it right the way through with few pauses but wasn't entirely taken with it, as i felt it could have been two-thirds the length without losing anything and with a greater tautness that might have lead to comparison with some of his best works.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9*/*10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
*12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas*


----------



## Shirl (Sep 23, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis ( rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)|


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights

*27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford

****
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 26, 2019)

ringo said:


> 23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer



He's good on twitter.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 27, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim

48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 27, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter

39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 27, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive

49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
*
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - he Institute*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford

*****

49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 1, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
42. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
43. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
44. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
45. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
46. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
47. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
48. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour


----------



## StanleyBlack (Oct 1, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19

*8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19*

Not sure what to say about this one... the bits discussing Marxism are, I think, pretty bad!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell

*******

50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day
12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley.
13. "The Blood Road" - Stuart MacBride
14. "All That's Dead" - Stuart MacBride
15: "Seeping Beauties" - Stephen and Owen King. 
*
16: "Strange Weather" - Joe Hill. Really, really enjoyed this. *


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 37. Seabury Quinn, 'the horror on the links'


38. Joe Abercrombie, 'a little hatred'


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 6, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price
08/20 - One Day at Fenway by Steve Kettmann
09/20 - Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane
*10/20 - My Life as an Undertone: Teenage Kicks by Michael Bradley*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 7, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
*
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 7, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
*
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour*


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2019)

1/25 Legacy of Spies by John Le Carre
2/25 Blackfish City by Sam J Miller
3/25 Shadow of All Night Falling by Glen Cook
4/25 Space Opera by Catherynne M. Valente
5/25 The Hangman's Daughter by Gavin G Smith
6/25 Artificial Conditions by Martha Wells
7/25 The Emperor's Gift by Aaron-Dembski-Bowden
8/25 Dancer's Lament by Ian C Esslemont
9/25 Deadhouse Landing by Ian C Esslemont
10/25 Kellanved's Reach by Ian C Esslemont
11/25 Look Who's Back by Timur Vermes
12/25 Werewolf and The Wormlord by Hugh Cook
13/25 Permafrost by Alastair Reynolds
14/25 Wessex Tales by Thomas Hardy
15/25 The Witchlord and the Weaponmaster by Hugh Cook
16/25 Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky
17/25 Way of the Shadows by Brent Weeks
18/25 Shadows Edge by Brent Weeks
19/25 Infinite Detail by Tim Maughan
20/25 The Warship by Neal Asher
21/25 Red Rising by Pierce Brown
22/25 Golden Son by Pierce Brown
23/25 Reamde by Neal Stephenson
*24/25 Declare by Tim Powers
25/25 The Institute by Stephen King
26	  Ruin of Kings by Jenn Lyons
27	  The Spy Who Came In From The Cold by John Le Carre**

*second hand buy, 2 pound, nice hardback. Looked at the dust jacket price and it retailed at 20 quid full price which seems extortionate for a short book, even if the paper is good quality, hardback etc. Penguin Classic edition. Who actually buys these full priced and new. It doesn't even have a shiny bookmark ribbon and gold edged pages for that money.


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis ( rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell


----------



## nogojones (Oct 8, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of
*
51/45 Jim Thompson - After Dark, My Sweet
52/45 Graham Greene - England Made Me*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 9, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9*/*10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
*13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot*


----------



## ringo (Oct 10, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
26/30 Lost For Words - Stephanie Butland


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2019)

L - from library
Ld - from my sister's library

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simsion
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry
35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L
37/50 My Absolute Darling, Gabriel Talent - L
38/50 Lullaby, Leila Slimani - L
39/50 Never Too Late, Jo Barney 
40/50 Vox, Christina Dachler
41/50 The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, Stephen King
42/50 The Institute, Stephen King
43/50 Not That Kind of Girl, Lena Dunham - Ld
44/50 My Name is Leon, Kit de Waal - Ld

45/50 A Little Life, Hanya Yanagihaha - Ld - I absolutely adored this. It's an epic, beautiful and sad.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 10, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 38. Joe Abercrombie, 'a little hatred'


39. John le Carré, 'our game'


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 11, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain

42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll Throught the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich

*****

51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates 
8/24 The Winter King - Bernard Cornwell 
9/24 The Bricks That Built The Houses - Kate Tempest


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 14, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
42. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
43. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
44. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
45. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
46. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
47. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
48. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour 
49. The Last Sword-Maker - Brian Nelson
50. Open Veins of Latin America, Five Centuries of the Pillage of a Continent - Eduardo Galeano


----------



## ringo (Oct 15, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
26/30 Lost For Words - Stephanie Butland
27/30 To Have And Have Not - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 39. John le Carré, 'our game'


40. Philip Kerr, 'Metropolis'


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter

*****

52/75 Open Season - C J Box


----------



## yield (Oct 16, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.
> 9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge
> ...


12. Embassytown by China Mieville.
13. The City & the City by China Mieville
14. Against the Grain by James C. Scott


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
*35/30. Bring on the Empty Horses - David Niven.
36/30. Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote (re-read).*


----------



## Shirl (Oct 17, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis ( rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 17, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes

*30/44 Alexander Paterson - Across the Bridges, or Life on the South London Riverside
31/44 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass
32/44 Oliver Sacks - An Anthropologist on Mars*


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of
51/45 Jim Thompson - After Dark, My Sweet
52/45 Graham Greene - England Made Me
*
53/45 Brian Friel - Translations
54/45 Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
*
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box

******

53/75 Savage Run - C J Box


----------



## StanleyBlack (Oct 20, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19

*9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (c1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
*
Bought on a whim from a charity shop. I'd never heard of this case before but it was huge in the US in the early 20th century. A heady mix of anti-semitism, racism, 'southern' values, anti-urbanisation and corrupt/opportunist politicians that ended with the lynching of man who, if not innocent, at least deserved a fair trial.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 21, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
*
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer*


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 21, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
*37/30. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood.*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box

*****

54/75 Winterkill - C J Box


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
*14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce*


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2019)

29/30 Emanuel Litvinoff - Journey Through A Small Planet

Wry observations on 1930s teenage East End Jewish life.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 24, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg
8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt
9. Tell Me How Long the Train's Been Gone - James Baldwin
10. Myth of Sisyphus - Albert Camus
11. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
12. Revolutionary Yiddishland - Alain Brossat + Sylvia Klinberg
13. Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy 
*14. The Gold-Rimmed Spectacles - Giorgio Bassani 
15. Yukio Mishima - The Temple of the Golden Pavilion *


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 24, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> *15. Yukio Mishima - The Temple of the Golden Pavilion *



Any good? Always been curious about Mishima's work.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 24, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> Any good? Always been curious about Mishima's work.



Excellent. I randomly picked it up in the library and very glad I did.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 25, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
*
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell*


----------



## petee (Oct 25, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider



I've started that 2x and can't get past the first chapter.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 26, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale

50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 27, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
*38/30. The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I - Josephine Ross.
*
A really interesting read on the political courtships of Elizabeth I. Ross does a great job of exploring the psychology of a young princess traumatised by the violent deaths of her mother, stepmother and the dangerous plots which swirled around her as heir to Mary I - and how as Queen of England she cunningly used her single status to keep her enemies at bay.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 27, 2019)

*30/30 Aaron Bastani - Fully Luxury Automated Communism: A Manifesto*

This was always going to be a bit of a hate-read for me but to his credit the author is slightly less annoying in book form than in his media incarnation. Most of the book describes technological developments which are probably going to shake things up in the course of the rest of my time on this shitpit of a planet. I found a lot of this section pretty tedious and it reminded me of the breathless puff pieces you would get in 1990s tech mags like Wired, Boing Boing and Mondo 2000. I don't really give a shit what Bastanti thinks about genetic engineering.

Where those magazines fell down was that their utopianism relied entirely on technology to make our lives better. Which it has in some ways but the fact remains that I now exchange most of my time in a windowless basement frantically answering emails, tinkering with Word documents and trying to understand spreadsheets for the money I need to pay for my mortgage and the Morrisons bill. Oh and for the latest iPhone.

So you'd hope Aaron would get to grips with this what the Communism being in the title and all. As many other reviewers have noted he doesn't do this. The optimism of the book is not tempered with any suggestion that these technological innovations might cause us some problems. For example the prospects for a workless dystopia enforced by robots and genetic engineering. Or even that the technology itself, as developed under the capitalist mode of production might have some horrific knock on effects in the same way that the industrial revolution lead directly to the climate crisis.

He also, weirdly, thinks that, during the twentieth century "Whether you were an employee or an industrialist, it was in your rational interest to protect the system" and "until now, communism was impossible". Which kind of shits on the workers' movement, but whatever. Now that it is possible, how do we get there? Again, as others have pointed out, it's through the ballot box, daddio. Because most people are too knackered by life to get into politics in a sustained way. Which is on the one hand a neat criticism of hyper activists like Extinction Rebellion, but on the other hand flies in the face of the fact that it is "kicking off everywhere" as Bastani's fellow techno-optimist Paul Mason has it. Clearly a lot of people in Hong Kong, Chile, Lebanon etc do have time for this sort of thing. As do the campaigners out to save Latin Village in Seven Sisters just up the road from where I am typing this. (It's also strange that there is no futuristic techno-utopian vision of how political campaigning may change in here but perhaps that is another book).

So in summary - there is a huge change in how we live and work on the horizon. And there is an optimistic vision of how this will make our lives better. But it relies on political specialists in parliament, and technological specialists how are currently developing everything at breakneck speed under the capitalist mode of production. Here comes the new boss.

Also posted this on the FALC thread.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Oct 27, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19

*10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19
*
A bit of a cheat as this is one book from a collection of four but slave narratives aren't the easiest read. The cruelty and brutality of the slave holders and their lackeys is well known but their utter stupidity and rank hypocrisy is something else. The 'owner' of Linda Brent (Harriet Ann Jacobs) is a good example of this and the patience and tenacity which she applied to free herself and her two children from him is an incredible and, to use a hackneyed phrase, life-affirming story.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Oct 27, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *30/30 Aaron Bastani - Fully Luxury Automated Communism: A Manifesto*
> 
> "....So in summary - there is a huge change in how we live and work on the horizon. And there is an optimistic vision of how this will make our lives better. But it relies on political specialists in parliament, and technological specialists how are currently developing everything at breakneck speed under the capitalist mode of production. Here comes the new boss."



I'm glad you read this and thanks for the review as I now know I don't need to read it


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 28, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep

51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising


----------



## nogojones (Oct 28, 2019)

StanleyBlack said:


> I'm glad you read this and thanks for the review as I now know I don't need to read it


Yeah. Thanks Fozzie Bear. Doing the jobs even robots don't want


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt


----------



## StanleyBlack (Oct 28, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19

*11/20? Hayes, Mark (2019) The trouble with National Action. Paperback edition. London: Freedom Press. (9781904491347) Finished 28/10/19
*
Short book that puts the emergence of National Action in the context of fascism historically and recent/current politics. Interesting but not for those who want all the sensationalist stuff about NA*.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
*
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box

*****

55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 29, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes
30/44 Alexander Paterson - Across the Bridges, or Life on the South London Riverside
31/44 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass
32/44 Oliver Sacks - An Anthropologist on Mars

*33/44 Soren Kierkegaard - Repetition
34/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 31, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)


----------



## Shirl (Nov 1, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent 
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2019)

31/30 Sylvere Lotringer & Christian Marazzi (Eds) - Autonomia: Post-Political Politics


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)
41/36 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box

*****

56/75 Out of Range - C J Box


----------



## D'wards (Nov 5, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)
41/36 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
42/36 - If Only They Could Talk by James Herriot


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box

*****

57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton 
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
*15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
> 2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
> 3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
> 4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
> ...


One of of my favourite ever books


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 7, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates 
8/24 The Winter King - Bernard Cornwell 
9/24 The Bricks That Built The Houses - Kate Tempest 
10/24 Enemy of God - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising

52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals

I vaguely remember reading this at university, the rereading did not disappoint. Great book!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2019)

L - from library
Ld - from my sister's library

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simison
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry
35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L
37/50 My Absolute Darling, Gabriel Talent - L
38/50 Lullaby, Leila Slimani - L
39/50 Never Too Late, Jo Barney 
40/50 Vox, Christina Dachler
41/50 The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, Stephen King
42/50 The Institute, Stephen King
43/50 Not That Kind of Girl, Lena Dunham - Ld
44/50 My Name is Leon, Kit de Waal - Ld
45/50 A Little Life, Hanya Yanagihaha - Ld
46/50 The Beach, Alex Garland - Ld
47/50 The Sellout, Paul Beatty - Ld
48/50 On Writing, Stephen King 
49/50 Obsession, Amanda Robson
50/50 The Last, Hannah Jameson

Target met with plenty of time to go.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> One of of my favourite ever books


Been on my list for over 10 years


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 40. Philip Kerr, 'Metropolis'


41. caitlin r kiernan, 'agents of dreamland'


----------



## ringo (Nov 8, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
26/30 Lost For Words - Stephanie Butland
27/30 To Have And Have Not - Ernest Hemingway
28/30 The Elegance Of The Hedgehog - Muriel Barbery


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 9, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals

53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 41. caitlin r kiernan, 'agents of dreamland'


42. lee child, 'blue moon'


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 9, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
42. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
43. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
44. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
45. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
46. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
47. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
48. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour 
49. The Last Sword-Maker - Brian Nelson
50. Open Veins of Latin America, Five Centuries of the Pillage of a Continent - Eduardo Galeano
51. Amatka - Karin Tidbeck
52. Shibumi - Trevanian
53. La Belle Sauvage - Phillip Pullman


----------



## StanleyBlack (Nov 10, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/1
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19
11/20? Hayes, Mark (2019) The trouble with National Action. Paperback edition. London: Freedom Press. (9781904491347) Finished 28/10/19

*12/20? Houellebecq, Michel (2019) Serotonin. Hardback edition. London: William Heinemann. (9781785152238) Finished 9/11/19*


----------



## petee (Nov 11, 2019)

petee said:


> creeps, i haven't even started
> 
> 1 Mitchell, _the bottom of the harbor_ (the collection,  not just the one article)



continuing my reading of collections of old New Yorker writers ...

3 McKelway, _reporting at wit's end_


----------



## Shirl (Nov 11, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
*
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 11, 2019)

1. The Gallows Pole - Benjamin Myers
2. Girl in a Band - Kim Gordon
3. Death and the Penguin - Andrey Kurkov
4. Revolution in the Air - Max Elbaum
5. Mistaken Identity - Race and Class in the Age of Trump - Asad Haider
6. The Classical World - Robin Lane Fox
7. A History of Contemporary Italy - Paul Ginsborg
8. On Violence - Hannah Arendt
9. Tell Me How Long the Train's Been Gone - James Baldwin
10. Myth of Sisyphus - Albert Camus
11. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
12. Revolutionary Yiddishland - Alain Brossat + Sylvia Klinberg
13. Cities of the Plain - Cormac McCarthy
14. The Gold-Rimmed Spectacles - Giorgio Bassani
15. Yukio Mishima - The Temple of the Golden Pavilion
*16. Cosey Fanni Tutti - Art, Sex, Music 
*


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 11, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
*39/30. Moominland Midwinter - Tove Jansson.*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 12, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
*
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 13, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain
42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory

44/50 Melissa Harrison - All Among the Barley
45/50 John Higgs - Watling Street: Travels through Britain's Ever-Present Past


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box

****

58/75  Free Fire - CJ Box


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 13, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates 
8/24 The Winter King - Bernard Cornwell 
9/24 The Bricks That Built The Houses - Kate Tempest 
10/24 Enemy of God - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Northern Lights - Philip Pullman


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 14, 2019)

10/10 - Ronnie - Ronnie Wood
11/10 - Spaceman - Mike Massimino
12/10 - Beyond the Fragments - Sheila Rowbotham, Lynne Segal & Hilary Wainwright


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 15, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings

54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 16, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
*40/30. Snow Country - Yasunari Kawabata.
*
A novella filled with sparse and utterly beautiful writing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> *40/30. Snow Country - Yasunari Kawabata.
> *
> A novella filled with sparse and utterly beautiful writing.



This is one of my favourite ever novels - I read it whilst I lived in Japan and was living in "yukiguni" - Snow Country.  The first line is my favourite:
国境の長いトンネルを抜けると雪国であった。夜の底が白くなった。
The train exited the long tunnel into snow country.  The night had turned white.

It was exactly like this - one minute you'd be somewhere "normal" then the next you'd come out of a tunnel under a mountain and everything would be white.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch
12: Robert Harris - Pompeii
13: Gianfranco Conti and Steve Smith - The Language Teacher Toolkit
14: Heather Morris - The Tattooer of Auchwitz
15. Lisa Taddeo - Three Women
16. Christina Dalcher - Vox
17.  Stephen Fry - Mythos
18. Stephen Fry- - Heroes


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 16, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> This is one of my favourite ever novels - I read it whilst I lived in Japan and was living in "yukiguni" - Snow Country.  The first line is my favourite:
> 国境の長いトンネルを抜けると雪国であった。夜の底が白くなった。
> The train exited the long tunnel into snow country.  The night had turned white.
> 
> It was exactly like this - one minute you'd be somewhere "normal" then the next you'd come out of a tunnel under a mountain and everything would be white.



It really is a beautiful line - and sounds very true to life by the sound of things! A really evocative writer.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 16, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
*41/30. Thousand Cranes - Yasunari Kawabata.
*
I bought this as a set of two with _Snow Country_. Another beautiful work well worth reading.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 16, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/25 Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
*42/30. Carry On, Jeeves - P.G. Wodehouse.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 17, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings
54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland

55/45 Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters


----------



## braindancer (Nov 17, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 17, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price
08/20 - One Day at Fenway by Steve Kettmann
09/20 - Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane
10/20 - My Life as an Undertone: Teenage Kicks by Michael Bradley
*11/20 - Riding the Rap by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## blameless77 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
*16/10 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - CJ Box

****

59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 42. lee child, 'blue moon'


43. steven sidor, 'fury from the tomb'


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 18, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
33/12 A Crafty Cigarette – Tales of a Teenage Mod by Matteo Sedazzari *


----------



## yield (Nov 19, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.
> 9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge
> ...


15. The Cassini Division by Ken MacLeod (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box

******

60/75 Below Zero - C J Box


----------



## iona (Nov 20, 2019)

1/35 Snow Crash - Neal Stephenson
2/35 The Sea and Summer - George Turner
3/35 The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
4/35 The Obelisk Gate - N. K. Jemisin
5/35 The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
6/35 A Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
7/35 The Innocent Mage - Karen Miller
8/35 Macbeth - Jo Nesbo
9/35 The Awakened Mage - Karen Miller
10/35 The Stone Circle - Elly Griffiths
11/35 The Prodigal Mage - Karen Miller
12/35 The Reluctant Mage - Karen Miller
13/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M. Banks
14/35 Virtual Light - William Gibson
15/35 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - ed. Bruce Sterling (reread)


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
26/30 Lost For Words - Stephanie Butland
27/30 To Have And Have Not - Ernest Hemingway
28/30 The Elegance Of The Hedgehog - Muriel Barbery

29/30 In Patagonia - Bruce Chatwin
30/30 No Man Is An Island; A Guide To Choice Studio One Pressings - Morgan “Moman” Nixon


----------



## braindancer (Nov 20, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge
21/25 - I am Legend - Richard Matheson


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2019)

1/24 War of the Wolf - Bernard Cornwell
2/24 I Am Legend - Richard Matheson
3/24 I’ll Keep You Safe - Peter May
4/24 Unreasonable Behaviour - Don McCullin
5/24 Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
6/24 23 Things They Don't Tell You About Capitalism - Ha-Joon Chang
7/24 Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates 
8/24 The Winter King - Bernard Cornwell 
9/24 The Bricks That Built The Houses - Kate Tempest 
10/24 Enemy of God - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Northern Lights - Philip Pullman 
12/24 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 21, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
*43/30. Doctor Pascal - Émile Zola.
*
I've finally completed the whole Rougon-Macquart series which was one of my aims this year. A good way to end it too.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/25 Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent
31/25 The Water's Lovely - Ruth Rendell


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of
51/45 Jim Thompson - After Dark, My Sweet
52/45 Graham Greene - England Made Me
53/45 Brian Friel - Translations
54/45 Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice

*55/45 Peter Frankopan - The Silk Roads: A New History of the World
56/45 Mary Beard - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 21, 2019)

nogojones said:


> 56/45 Mary Beard - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome


Ooh, that's been on my reading pile for ages.  Worth a go?


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2019)

^same.
Was a bit Romaned out but have had a long break and would like to catch up on current thinking and read something from Beard.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Ooh, that's been on my reading pile for ages.  Worth a go?


Pretty good, would recommend.  Covers from the foundation up to the second century CE and I like the way that she doesn't speculate where historical evidence is lacking. A good primer for me as my knowledge was pretty patchy for large periods of Rome's existance.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box

*****
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 22, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky
33/12 A Crafty Cigarette – Tales of a Teenage Mod by Matteo Sedazzari 
*
34/12 The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta (Reread)*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 23, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge
21/25 - I am Legend - Richard Matheson
22/25 - Normal People - Sally Rooney


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
*
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
16/10 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
*17/10 The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs - Steve Brusatte*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 23, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes
30/44 Alexander Paterson - Across the Bridges, or Life on the South London Riverside
31/44 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass
32/44 Oliver Sacks - An Anthropologist on Mars
33/44 Soren Kierkegaard - Repetition
34/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater

35/44 Ray Bradbury - Zen in the Art of Writing
36/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater Insurrection
37/44 Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
38/44 Khalil Gibran - The Prophet


----------



## blameless77 (Nov 23, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> View attachment 190251




Must get round to shelving these


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 23, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
*44/30. The Adventures of Tom Sawyer - Mark Twain.*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 24, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)
41/36 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
42/36 - If Only They Could Talk by James Herriot
43/36 - The Godfather by Mario Puzo (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
*
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary*


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 26, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harper Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
37. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
38. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
39. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
40. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
41. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
42. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
43. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
44. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
45. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
46. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
47. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
48. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour 
49. The Last Sword-Maker - Brian Nelson
50. Open Veins of Latin America, Five Centuries of the Pillage of a Continent - Eduardo Galeano
51. Amatka - Karin Tidbeck
52. Shibumi - Trevanian
53. La Belle Sauvage - Phillip Pullman
54. The House of Spirits - Isabelle Allende


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 43. steven sidor, 'fury from the tomb'


44. F.S.L. Lyons, 'culture and anarchy in ireland 1890-1939'


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box

****

62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain
42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory
44/50 Melissa Harrison - All Among the Barley
45/50 John Higgs - Watling Street: Travels through Britain's Ever-Present Past

46/50 Ann Patchett - State of Wonder
47/50 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
48/50 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
49/50 Ammon Shea - Reading the OED


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 26, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
*45/30. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll (re-read).*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 27, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings
54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland
55/45 Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters

56/45 James Herriot - All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 29, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
*
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games*


----------



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/25 Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent
31/25 The Water's Lovely - Ruth Rendell
32/25 Tigerlily's Orchids - Ruth Rendell


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box

****

63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 29, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
*46/30. My Childhood - Maxim Gorky.
*
A shocking and evocative memoir of life as a boy in 19th century Russia - violently, darkly amusing and fascinatingly contradictory, and masterfully written from the perspective of the young Gorky.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2019)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary*


I thought I'd read all of Patricia Highsmith's books. I've not come across this before though. I just bought it, thanks


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 30, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
*47/30. Old Man Goriot - Honoré de Balzac.
*
I've been reading some books concurrently, so this follows very quickly on from my last submission. A great translation of a striking Balzac novel, well worth a read.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
> 2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
> 3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
> 4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
> ...


I love this, along with My Universities and My Apprenticeship


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 30, 2019)

nogojones said:


> I love this, along with My Universities and My Apprenticeship



They are now on my to-read list!


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 30, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky
33/12 A Crafty Cigarette – Tales of a Teenage Mod by Matteo Sedazzari
34/12 The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta (Reread)
*
35/12 The Fala Factor by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 30, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
*48/30. Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In - Bernie Sanders.
*
Got this for Christmas a couple of years ago and has been lingering in the nearly-finished pile for ages. Good, if a bit repetitive and stat-heavy at times.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't done a classic this year.  I normally set a target to do two but Don Quixote a couple of years ago put me off.  I'm feeling an Austen I haven't read maybe, and recommendations? I've done Emma, Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 30, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I haven't done a classic this year.  I normally set a target to do two but Don Quixote a couple of years ago put me off.  I'm feeling and Austen I haven't read maybe, and recommendations? I've done Emma, Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility.



Persuasion is a lovely book and one I would highly recommend.

Have you read any of the Brontes?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> Persuasion is a lovely book and one I would highly recommend.
> 
> Have you read any of the Brontes?


Thanks. 

Wuthering Heights and Jane Eyre is all I think I've done with the sisters.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 30, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I haven't done a classic this year.  I normally set a target to do two but Don Quixote a couple of years ago put me off.  I'm feeling an Austen I haven't read maybe, and recommendations? I've done Emma, Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility.



I recommend resisting the feeling.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 1, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
*49/30. I, Robot - Isaac Asimov.*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Dec 1, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19
11/20? Hayes, Mark (2019) The trouble with National Action. Paperback edition. London: Freedom Press. (9781904491347) Finished 28/10/19
12/20? Houellebecq, Michel (2019) Serotonin. Hardback edition. London: William Heinemann. (9781785152238) Finished 9/11/19

*13/20? Pullman, Philip (2001) Northern Lights. Paperback Edition. London: Scholastic Press. (0439994128) Finished 1/12/19
*
A reread (although I first read it at least 10 ten years ago) as I'm enjoying the current BBC adaptation so much. A childish thing struck me though, if daemons are literally animals, as is suggested, what are their 'toilet habits'? In Lyra's world they must use a lot of paper towels mopping up 'little accidents'. More seriously, a lovely read.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
> 2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
> 3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
> 4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
> ...



I've quoted this to show the deleterious effect my work life has on my reading life  Not a book finished between the start of September and now, coincidentally the term time that I've been working. 

Anyway, I did finish one at last.

19. Mick Herron - Dead Lions. The second, excellent entry in his Slough House series.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 2, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
*50/30. De Profundis and Other Writings - Oscar Wilde.*

An anthology of Wilde's essays and poems, including "The Soul of Man Under Socialism", "The Decay of Lying" and "The Ballad of Reading Gaol", along with some other poetry.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box

*****

64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 4, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain
42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory
44/50 Melissa Harrison - All Among the Barley
45/50 John Higgs - Watling Street: Travels through Britain's Ever-Present Past
46/50 Ann Patchett - State of Wonder
47/50 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
48/50 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
49/50 Ammon Shea - Reading the OED

50/50 Eowyn Ivey - The Snow Child
51/50 Richard Matheson - I Am Legend


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 4, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
*
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire*


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2019)

1/30 Travels With Charley - John Steinbeck
2/30 A Short Walk In The Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
3/30 Life After Life - Kate Atkinson
4/30 Wrong About Japan - Peter Carey
5/30 The Lawless Roads - Graham Greene
6/30 The Goldfinch - Donna Tartt
7/30 A Short History Of Tractors in Ukrainian - Marina Lewycka
8/30 The Miniaturist - Jessie Burton
9/30 The Art Of Stillness: Adventures In Going Nowhere - Pico Iyer
10/30 Golden Hill - Francis Spufford
11/30 Pulp - Charles Bukowski
12/30 Great Expectations - Kathy Acker
13/30 The Keeper Of Lost Things - Ruth Hogan
14/30 The Painter Of Signs - R.K. Narayan
15/30 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
16/30 The Book Of Life - Stuart Nadler
17/30 The Drover’s Boy - Irvine Hunt
18/30 If I Die Before I Wake - Sherwood King
19/30 Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
20/30 Big Sky - Kate Atkinson
21/30 Less - Andrew Sean Greer
22/30 Why The Dutch Are Different - Ben Coates
23/30 Drunken Baker - Barney Farmer
24/30 Here & There: Collected Travel Writing - AA Gill
25/30 The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
26/30 Lost For Words - Stephanie Butland
27/30 To Have And Have Not - Ernest Hemingway
28/30 The Elegance Of The Hedgehog - Muriel Barbery
29/30 In Patagonia - Bruce Chatwin
30/30 No Man Is An Island; A Guide To Choice Studio One Pressings - Morgan “Moman” Nixon
31/30 Snow Country - Yasunari Kawabata


----------



## braindancer (Dec 4, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge
21/25 - I am Legend - Richard Matheson
22/25 - Normal People - Sally Rooney
23/25 - Rule of the Bone - Russell Banks


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
16/10 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
17/10 The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs - Steve Brusatte
*18/10 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 5, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky
33/12 A Crafty Cigarette – Tales of a Teenage Mod by Matteo Sedazzari
34/12 The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta (Reread)
35/12 The Fala Factor by Stuart M. Kaminsky
*
36/12 Down for the Count by Stuart M. Kaminsky *


----------



## yield (Dec 5, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.
> 9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge
> ...


16. Under the Volcano by Malcolm Lowry. Highly recommend though it's depressing as fuck. Autobiography disguised as fiction.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 6, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
*51/30. The Jungle - Upton Sinclair.*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)
41/36 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
42/36 - If Only They Could Talk by James Herriot
43/36 - The Godfather by Mario Puzo (reread)
44/36 - My Absolute Darling by Gabriel Tallent


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 7, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings
54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland
55/45 Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
56/45 James Herriot - All Creatures Great and Small

57/45 Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon
58/45 Philip Pullman - Lyra's Oxford / Once Upon a Time in the North


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 8, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
*
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 8, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes
30/44 Alexander Paterson - Across the Bridges, or Life on the South London Riverside
31/44 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass
32/44 Oliver Sacks - An Anthropologist on Mars
33/44 Soren Kierkegaard - Repetition
34/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
35/44 Ray Bradbury - Zen in the Art of Writing
36/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater Insurrection
37/44 Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
38/44 Khalil Gibran - The Prophet

39/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater Redemption
40/44 Zadie Smith - NW


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box

*****

65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/25 Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent
31/25 The Water's Lovely - Ruth Rendell
32/25 Tigerlily's Orchids - Ruth Rendell
33/25 A Man with One of Those faces - Caimh McDonnell


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box

*****

66/75 Endangered - C J Box


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 9, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
*52/30. Emma - Jane Austen.*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 10, 2019)

01/20 - The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth
02/20 - Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais
03/20 - Playing for Pizza by John Grisham
04/20 - The Leopard by Jo Nesbo
05/20 - The First Rule by Robert Crais
06/20 - Jackdaws by Ken Follett
07/20 - Tomorrow's Ghost by Anthony Price
08/20 - One Day at Fenway by Steve Kettmann
09/20 - Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane
10/20 - My Life as an Undertone: Teenage Kicks by Michael Bradley
11/20 - Riding the Rap by Elmore Leonard
*12/20 - Frost/Nixon by David Frost with Bob Zelnick*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 11, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
*53/30. A Hero of Our Time - Mikhail Lermontov.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 44. F.S.L. Lyons, 'culture and anarchy in ireland 1890-1939'


45. katherine kerr, 'a time of exile'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

just the traditional heads-up that the next thread will be posted in about a week's time. this thread remains the place to post updates on your reading until 0000 on 31 december 2019 / 1 january 2020. any books completed after that time should be marked on the 2020 thread.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 12, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of
51/45 Jim Thompson - After Dark, My Sweet
52/45 Graham Greene - England Made Me
53/45 Brian Friel - Translations
54/45 Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
55/45 Peter Frankopan - The Silk Roads: A New History of the World
56/45 Mary Beard - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome
*
57/45 Yotam Ottolenghi - Plenty
58/45 Irvine Welsh - Skagboys*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 14, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
*54/30. World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War - Max Brooks.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2019)

32/30 Tim Wells - No Weakeners
33/30 Rudolf Rocker - The London Years


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box
66/75 Endangered - C J Box

****

67/75 Off The Grid - C J Box


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2019)

1. "In a House of Lies" - Ian Rankin
2. "The Doubt Factory" - Paolo Bacigalupi
3. "TH1RT3EN" - Steve Cavanagh
4. "Bad Blood"  -  E P. Chirovici
5. "Yellow Blue Tibia" - Adam Roberts
6. "Elysium Heights" - Alastair Reynolds
7. "Don't Let Go" - Michel Bussi
8.*"*Turnstone" -  Graham Hurley
9."Foxglove Summer" - Ben Aaranovitch
10. "The Outsider" - Stephen King
11. "The Party" - Elizabeth Day
12. "Mindful Thoughts for Runners" - Tessa Wardley.
13. "The Blood Road" - Stuart MacBride
14. "All That's Dead" - Stuart MacBride
15: "Seeping Beauties" - Stephen and Owen King.
16: "Strange Weather" - Joe Hill. Really, really enjoyed this
*
17. "A Book of Bones" - John Connolly. I did enjoy this but lost my reading mojo so it took me ages to finish*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
16/10 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
17/10 The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs - Steve Brusatte
18/10 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
*19/10 Nobody Told Me: Poetry and Parenthood - Hollie McNish*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 15, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
*55/30. The Code of the Woosters - P.G. Wodehouse.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
*
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
*56/30. Right Ho, Jeeves - P.G. Wodehouse.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 17, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings
54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland
55/45 Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
56/45 James Herriot - All Creatures Great and Small
57/45 Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon
58/45 Philip Pullman - Lyra's Oxford / Once Upon a Time in the North

59/45 Alan Garner - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 17, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
*57/30. Jeeves in the Offing - P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury.
*
Insomnia isn't my friend, but reading helps!


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 18, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain
42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory
44/50 Melissa Harrison - All Among the Barley
45/50 John Higgs - Watling Street: Travels through Britain's Ever-Present Past
46/50 Ann Patchett - State of Wonder
47/50 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
48/50 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
49/50 Ammon Shea - Reading the OED
50/50 Eowyn Ivey - The Snow Child
51/50 Richard Matheson - I Am Legend

52/50 Tove Jansson - The Winter Book
53/50 J. Jefferson Farjeon - Mystery in White


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse (re-read)
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire
*
65/70 - Julian Barnes - Before She Met Me*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 19, 2019)

1/45 Ursula LeGuin - The Left Hand of Darkness
2/45 Edward Bunker - No Beast so Fierce
3/45 Frederick Engels - The Peasant War in Germany
4/45 Stephen King - Nightmares and Dreamscapes
5/45 G.K. Chesterton - The Man Who Was Thursday
6/45 Tibor Fischer - Good to be God
7/45 Gail Honeyman - Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine
8/45 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Future
9/45 Ken MacLeod - Intrusion
10/45 Iain M. Banks - The Algebraist
11/45 Karl Marx - Wage, Labour and Capital
12/45 Martin Sprouse - Sabotage in the American Workplace
13/45 CLR James - World Revolution 1917 - 1936
14/45 PG Wodehouse - Jeeves and the Feudal Spirit
15/45 Siliva Federici - Witches, Witch-Hunting and Women
16/45 Cormac McCarthy - The Road
17/45 Jim Thompson - Nothing More Than Murder
18/45 Margret Atwood - Oryx and Crake
19/45 Iain Banks - Stonemouth
20/45 Suzanna Reiss - We Sell Drugs: The Alchemy of US Empire
21/45 Mikhail Bulgakov - The Master and Margarita
22/45 Maya Angelou - I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings
23/45 Stephen Hawkin - The Universe in a Nutshell
24/45 Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle
25/45 John Kennedy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces
26/45 Roger Faligot - Britain's Military Strategy in Ireland: The Kitson Experiment
27/45 Elmore Leonard - Touch
28/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Fifth Season
29/45 Vladimir Lenin - The State and Revolution
30/45 Christopher Hill - The World Turned Upside Down
31/45 David Graeber - Bullshit Jobs: A Theory
32/45 J.R.R. Tolkien - The Hobbit
33/45 Fyodor Dostoyevsky - The Idiot
34/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View
35/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
36/45 Jean Genet - The Balcony
37/45 Margret Atwood - The Heart Goes Last
38/45 Bill Vaughn - Hawthorn: The Tree That Has Nourished, Healed, and Inspired Through the Ages
39/45 George Orwell - As I Please (The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters 1943-45)
40/45 N.K. Jemisin - The Stone Sky
41/45 Liam Cahill - Forgotten Revolution: Limerick Soviet, 1919 : A Threat to British Power in Ireland
42/45 Wilhelm Reich - Listen, Little Man
43/45 Adam Bradley - The Anthology of Rap
44/45 Simone de Beauvoir - The Second Sex
45/45 Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
46/45 Giulia Enders - Gut
47/45 Ali Smith - The Accidental
48/45 Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
49/45 Jon Ronson - The Psychopath Test
50/45 Andrew Marvell - The Works of
51/45 Jim Thompson - After Dark, My Sweet
52/45 Graham Greene - England Made Me
53/45 Brian Friel - Translations
54/45 Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
55/45 Peter Frankopan - The Silk Roads: A New History of the World
56/45 Mary Beard - SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome
57/45 Yotam Ottolenghi - Plenty
58/45 Irvine Welsh - Skagboys
*
59/45 Bret Easton Ellis - Lunar Park
60/45 Erika Dyck - Psychedelic Psychiatry: LSD from Clinic to Campus*


----------



## braindancer (Dec 19, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge
21/25 - I am Legend - Richard Matheson
22/25 - Normal People - Sally Rooney
23/25 - Rule of the Bone - Russell Banks
24/25 - The Stars Like Dust - Isaac Asimov - very tedious, not recommended in the slightest - I've since learned that it was Asimov's first novel and he himself doesn't like it either.  At least it was short....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 19, 2019)

1/45 Roald Dahl - Matilda
2/45 William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
3/45 N K Jemisin - The Fifth Season
4/45 Michael "Mike D" Diamond & Adam "Ad-Rock" Horowitz - Beastie Boys Book
5/45 Rudyard Kipling - The Jungle Book
6/45 Anthony Hope - The Prisoner of Zenda
7/45 Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
8/45 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
9/45 Oliver Goldsmith - She Stoops to Conquer
10/45 John Buchan - The Thirty-Nine Steps
11/45 N K Jemisin - The Obelisk Gate
12/45 JRR Tolkien - The Two Towers
13/45 Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
14/45 N K Jemisin - The Stone Sky
15/45 Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman - Good Omens
16/45 Andy Weir - The Martian
17/45 Robert Jordan - The Great Hunt
18/45 Richard F Thomas - Why Bob Dylan Matters
19/45 Matt Haig - To Be a Cat
20/45 James SA Corey - Babylon's Ashes
21/45 Akala - Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire
22/45 Terry Pratchett - The Colour of Magic
23/45 Terry Pratchett - The Light Fantastic
24/45 P G Wodehouse - Thank You, Jeeves
25/45 Sophie Anderson - The House with Chicken Legs
26/45 Jenn Ashworth - The Friday Gospels
27/45 Larry McMurtry - Dead Man's Walk
28/45 Terry Pratchett - Equal Rites
29/45 Marion McClintock - Shaping the Future: a history of the University of Lancaster 1961-2011
30/45 JRR Tolkien - The Return of the King
31/45 John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
32/45 James SA Corey - Persepolis Rising
33/45 H G Wells - The War of the Worlds
34/45 Laura Bates - Everyday Sexism
35/45 Ben Goldacre - Bad Science
36/45 Mark Twain - The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
37/45 Terry Pratchett - Mort
38/45 Robert Jordan - The Dragon Reborn
39/45 A N Wilson - The Victorians
40/45 Terry Pratchett - Sourcery
41/45 Frances Hardinge - A Skinful of Shadows
42/45 Ted Hughes - The Iron Man
43/45 Robert Webb - How Not To Be a Boy
44/45 Marlon James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
45/45 Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
46/45 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
47/45 Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim
48/45 John Cooper Clarke - The Luckiest Guy Alive
49/45 Koshun Takami - Battle Royale
50/45 Frances Hardinge - Verdigris Deep
51/45 Robert Jordan - The Shadow Rising
52/45 Gerald Durrell - My Family and Other Animals
53/45 Brett Anderson - Coal Black Mornings
54/45 Graham Swift - Waterland
55/45 Terry Pratchett - Wyrd Sisters
56/45 James Herriot - All Creatures Great and Small
57/45 Larry McMurtry - Comanche Moon
58/45 Philip Pullman - Lyra's Oxford / Once Upon a Time in the North
59/45 Alan Garner - The Weirdstone of Brisingamen

60/45 Alan Garner - The Moon of Gomrath


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2019)

1/36 - Kill Your Friends by John Niven
2/36 - The Works by Pam Ayres
3/36 - A Breath of French Air by H.E. Bates
4/36 - My Thoughts, Exactly by Lily Allen
5/36 - Line of Fire: A Military Science Fiction Novel (The Last Fleet - Book One) by Malcolm Hughes
6/36 - I, Partridge: We Need to Talk About Alan by Alan Partridge (reread)
7/36 - The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire North
8/36 - Deadpool: The Compete Collection Volume 1 by Daniel Way
9/36 - The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (reread)
10/36 - Thanks a Lot Mr Kibblewhite: My Story by Roger Daltrey
11/36 - Meg 6: Generations by Steve Alten
12/36 - Bleeding Edge by Thomas Pynchon
13/36 - Nomad by Alan Partridge (reread)
14/36 - The Dirt: Confessions of the World's Most Notorious Rock Band by Motley Crue
15/36 - Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
16/36 - Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John le Carre
17/36 - Everybody Died, So I Got a Dog by Emily Dean
18/36 - 2010: Odyssey Two by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
19/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rerereread)
20/36 - 2061: Odyssey Three by Arthur C Clarke (reread)
21/36 - The Subtle Knife by Philip Pullman
22/36 - The Adventurous Young Rascals of Rosignol by Johnny L. Zainul
23/36 - Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
24/36 - Catch 22 by Joseph Heller (reread)
25/36 - Move Along, Please: Land's End to John O'Groats by Public Bus by Mark Mason
26/36 - Tenth of December by George Saunders
27/36 - The Amber Spyglass by Philip Pullman
28/36 - Threepenny Memoir: The Lives of a Libertine by Carl Barat
29/36 - The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger (reread)
30/36 - 3001: The Final Odyssey by Arthur C Clarke
31/36 - A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry
32/36 - The Shepherd's Life: A People's History of the Lake District by James Rebanks
33/36 - The Road by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
34/36 - Beastie Boys Book by Michael Diamond and Adam Horovitz
35/36 - The Wanderers by Richard Price (reread)
36/36 - Doctor Sleep by Stephen King
37/36 - Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing: Life, Death and the Thrill of the Catch by Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse
38/36 - Cycle of the Werewolf by Stephen King
39/36 - The Secret History by Donna Tartt
40/36 - Notes from a Small Island by Bill Bryson (reread)
41/36 - Child of God by Cormac McCarthy (reread)
42/36 - If Only They Could Talk by James Herriot
43/36 - The Godfather by Mario Puzo (reread)
44/36 - My Absolute Darling by Gabriel Tallent
45/36 - Wilt by Tom Sharpe (reread)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box
66/75 Endangered - C J Box
67/75 Off The Grid - C J Box

*****

68/75 Vicious Circle - C J Box


----------



## yield (Dec 20, 2019)

yield said:


> 6. The Weather Detective by Peter Wohlleben
> 7. The Aeneid by Virgil
> 8. The Vorrh - Brian Catling.
> 9. Stone Junction by Jim Dodge
> ...


16. The Order of Time by Carlo Rovelli. Beautiful, poetic and illuminating. A little too short


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

the new thread is up at the wonderful world of reading 2020 reading challenge thread but please continue to mention books read in 2019 here and use the new thread for books completed after midnight on 31 december 2019 / 1 january 2020


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> 1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
> 2. Madeline Miller - Circe
> 3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
> 4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
> ...


19.  Jojo Moyes - Still me

Gonna see if I can fit in number 20 before 31st.  Off work now so should be possible.  Then to try and beat this next year.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 20, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harperji Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
36. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
37. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
38. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
39. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
40. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
41. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
42. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
43. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
44. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
45. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
46. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
47. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour 
48. The Last Sword-Maker - Brian Nelson
49. Open Veins of Latin America, Five Centuries of the Pillage of a Continent - Eduardo Galeano
50. Amatka - Karin Tidbeck
51. Shibumi - Trevanian
52. La Belle Sauvage - Phillip Pullman
53. The House of Spirits - Isabelle Allende 
54. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
55. All You Need Is Kill - Hiroshi Sakurazaka
56. Binti - Nnedi Okorafor
57. Mortality - Christopher Hitchens
58. The Corrections - Jonathan Franzen


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2019)

Not been a very good year for me - lots of abandons, which i am returning to over weekend and next week as a tidying up exercise. Anyway, latest additions:

43 - Superior: The Return of Race Science  - Angela Saini
44 - Conspiracies of Conspiracies: How Delusions Have Overrun America -Thomas M. Konda
45 - A Lot of People Are Saying: The New Conspiracism and the Assault on Democracy - Nancy L. Rosenblum and Russell Muirhead
46 - One Man's Terrorist: A Political History of the IRA - Daniel Finn
47 - The Project of Autonomy: Politics and Architecture within and against Capitalism - Pier Vittorio Aureli
48 - The autonomy of the political: Schmitt, Taubes, Tronti, Cacciari, Negri - ed by Nathaniel Boyd, Michele Filippini
49 - We Fight Fascists_ The 43 Group - Daniel Sonabend
50 - Proud Boys and the White Ethnostate  - Alexandra Minna Stern
51 - Bad News for Labour: Antisemitism, the Party and Public Belief - Greg Philo, Mike Berry, Justin Schlosberg, Antony Lerman, David Miller
52 - British Communism and the Politics of Race - Evan Smith


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Not been a very good year for me - lots of abandons, which i am returning to over weekend and next week as a tidying up exercise. Anyway, latest additions:
> 
> 
> 46 - One Man's Terrorist: A Political History of the IRA - Daniel Finn
> ...


what did you make of these three?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2019)

The first was great, have been recommending it to people. Jargon free, clear and very focused on telling it's story rather than gaining academic plaudits. The second isn't the book that a lot of us were hoping for i'm afraid. The author doesn't really seem to understand the politics of pre/post war fascism (Moseley being the worlds leading fascist theorist for example in his reading) or that of the left. I think it does what i think it aimed to do, give a general overview but without much depth. The author's tone slips between attempts at objective overview to _len then kicked the shit out of him _style too often. Many typos, and yiddish words dropped in an not explained (schtarker for example) but i think it could act as a door to other reading or research for people entirely fresh to the subject. Didn't really think much of the third, it's been a long time since i read a Bad News book and i'm sure they never used to be so open about their own views. Anyway, it convincingly did what it set out to do, that is demonstrate the real media bias against labour/corbyn and that it had some effect. Not much more to say on it really.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You
15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses
16. Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang - Paper Girls vol. 1
17. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Dogs of War
18. Stephen King - The Eyes of the Dragon (reread)
19. Mick Herron - Dead Lions

20. Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Tales omnibus. Quality comic shorts about vampires and slayers through the ages.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2019)

34/30 Simon Morris - Sea Of Love

R.I.P. Simon. Body pulled from River Wyre is missing Poulton man Simon Morris


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2019)

RIP indeed.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 21, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
*59/30. The Iliad - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
*
A really compelling work - including the poetic repetition which dominates much of the text. I knew the story from much-abridged versions when I was a kid, but reading the full-fat version was a lot of fun.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Dec 22, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19
11/20? Hayes, Mark (2019) The trouble with National Action. Paperback edition. London: Freedom Press. (9781904491347) Finished 28/10/19
12/20? Houellebecq, Michel (2019) Serotonin. Hardback edition. London: William Heinemann. (9781785152238) Finished 9/11/19
13/20? Pullman, Philip (2001) Northern Lights. Paperback Edition. London: Scholastic Press. (0439994128) Finished 1/12/19

*14/20? Spark, Muriel (Published 1960, 1970 reprint) The Ballard of Peckham Rye. Hardback edition. London: Macmillan. (No ISBN) Finished 10/12/19*
Have never read Spark before and had wanted to read, A far cry from Kensington but the library doesn't hold a copy so I chose this instead. Enjoyable, I liked the sparse(?) writing style and it was funny but the plot trope was a little too familiar. Incidentally, I've only been to Peckham once and it wasn't like this. 

*15/20? Orwell, George (1989) Nineteen eighty-four. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books, in association with Martin Secker & Warburg. (014027877X) Finished 19/12/19*
I reread this most years and enjoy it every time.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 22, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
*60/30. The Theban Plays - Sophocles.
*
This book contained the Theban trilogy, consisting of _Oedipus Rex_, _Oedipus at Colonus_, and _Antigone_.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2019)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/25 Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent
31/25 The Water's Lovely - Ruth Rendell
32/25 Tigerlily's Orchids - Ruth Rendell
33/25 A Man with One of Those faces - Caimh McDonnell
34/25 Edith's Diary - Patricia Highsmith
35/25 Notes Made at The Time: The Diaries of a Yorkshire Town Bobby - Martin Langan. Only bought and read because he used to be my next door neighbour.


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2019)

This is not related to the subject matter of the thread, but this is still the most appropriate existing thread to put it.

How fucking cool are these? It seems most of them are hand made but if they ever become commercially available I’m bagging myself some 

Peek inside the fantastical world of 'book nooks'


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2019)

1/26 John Yorke - Into the Woods: How Stories Work and why We Tell Them
2/26 Lynne Segal – Radical Happiness
3/26 Maurice Druon – The Iron King
4/26 Maurice Druon – The Strangled Queen
5/26 Maurice Druon - The Poisoned Crown
6/26 Maurice Druon – The Royal Succession
7/26 Maurice Druon – The She-Wolf
8/26 Maurice Druon – The Lily & The Lion
9/26 Tommaso di Carpegna Falconieri - The Man Who Believed He Was King of France
10/26 Maurice Druon – The King Without A Kingdom
11/26 Ann Cleeves – Raven Black
12/26 Ann Cleeves – White Nights
13/26 Raya Dunayevskaya – Marxism & Freedom
14/26 Lin Anderson (ed)- Bloody Scotland
15/26 Arthur Conan Doyle – The Return of Sherlock Holmes (again)
*16/26 Michael Powell - Edge of the World, the making of a film*
17/26 David W Earl – Michael Powell’s The Edge of the World
18/26 Noel Fojut – A Guide to Prehistoric and Viking Shetland
19/26 Margaret Atwood - The Testaments
20/26 Mick Houghton - Fried & Justified: Hits Myths, Break Ups and Breakdowns
21/26 Virginie Despentes - Vernon Subutex 1
22/26 Raya Dunayevskaya - Philosophy & Revolution
23/26  Shoshana Zuboff - The Age of Surveillance Capitalism
24/26 Norah Carlin - Causes of the English Civil War


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 24, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse (re-read)
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire
65/70 - Julian Barnes - Before She Met Me
*
66/70 - P D James - The Private Patient (re-read)*


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 24, 2019)

1/50 Mark E. Smith/Austin Collings - Renegade: The Lives and Tales of Mark E. Smith
2/50 Richard F. Thomas - Why Dylan Matters
3/50 Shaun Bythell - The Diary of a Bookseller
4/50 William Melvin Kelley - A Different Drummer
5/50 Eric Idle - Always Look On the Bright Side of Life
6/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Horror
7/50 Kevin Barry - Dark Lies the Island
8/50 Kevin Barry - There Are Little Kingdoms
9/50 Dean Burnett - The Idiot Brain
10/50 Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States
11/50 A.M. Homes - The Safety of Objects
12/50 Mark Haddon - The Pier Falls
13/50 Rebecca Solnit - Hope in the Darkness
14/50 Annie Proulx - Fine Just the Way It Is
15/50 Carys Davies - West
16/50 Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt
17/50 Annie Proulx - Close Range
18/50 Michael Mitchell and Susan Wightman - Typographic Style Handbook
19/50 Denis Johnson - Train Dreams
20/50 Harry Ritchie - English for the Natives
21/50 Denis Johnson - Jesus' Son
22/50 Victor Klemperer - To the Bitter End: Diaries 1942-45
23/50 James Joyce - Dubliners
24/50 Robin Ince - I'm a Joke and So Are You
25/50 David Crystal - Making Sense
26/50 Countess Markievicz - Prison Poetry & Sketches
27/50 Jason Webster - Duende
28/50 Louise Erdrich - LaRose
29/50 Grace Paley - Collected Stories
30/50 Nikolai Gogol - Petersburg Tales
31/50 Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
32/50 Jason Webster - Andalus
33/50 George Saunders - Lincoln in the Bardo
34/50 Jim Crace - The Melody
35/50 Will Carruthers - Playing the Bass with Three Left Hands
36/50 Dick Swaab - We Are Our Brains
37/50 Lucy Mangan - Bookworm
38/50 Ali Smith - Winter
39/50 David Lynch and Kristine McKenna - Room to Dream
40/50 Reni Eddo-Lodge - Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People about Race
41/50 Allan Ropper - Reaching Down the Rabbit Hole: Extraordinary Journeys into the Human Brain
42/50 Mark Forsyth - The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language
43/50 Richard Powers - The Overstory
44/50 Melissa Harrison - All Among the Barley
45/50 John Higgs - Watling Street: Travels through Britain's Ever-Present Past
46/50 Ann Patchett - State of Wonder
47/50 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
48/50 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
49/50 Ammon Shea - Reading the OED
50/50 Eowyn Ivey - The Snow Child
51/50 Richard Matheson - I Am Legend
52/50 Tove Jansson - The Winter Book
53/50 J. Jefferson Farjeon - Mystery in White

54/50 M.R. James - Ghosts

I've just started Wilkie Collins' The Woman in White and undoubtedly won't finish it by NYE, so that's my list done for the year


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 24, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
60/30. _The Theban Plays_ - Sophocles.
*61/30. The Pot of Gold and Other Plays - Plautus.
*
Farcical comedy from one of the early Roman masters.

Got time off until New Year, so I imagine I'll use it to tackle a few of the books in my pile...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2019)

1/12 Black Boots and Football Pinks: 50 Lost Wonders of the Beautiful Game by Daniel Gray
2/12 Lock No. 1 by Georges Simenon
3/12 Conviction by Denise Mina
4/12 Hinterland by Chris Mullin
5/12 The Diary of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
6/12 The Motel Life by Willy Vlautin
7/12 The Red Machine: Liverpool in the '80s: The Players' Stories by Simon Hughes
8/12 Steak . . . Diana Ross: Diary of a Football Nobody by David McVay (Reread)
9/12 Steak Diana Ross II: Further Diaries of a Football Nobody by David McVay
10/12 In a House of Lies by Ian Rankin
11/12 When George Came to Edinburgh: George Best at Hibs by John Neil Munro
12/12 Maigret Returns by Georges Simenon
13/12 Walking Wounded by William McIlvanney (Reread)
14/12 Bullet for a Star by Stuart M. Kaminsky
15/12 Murder on the Yellow Brick Road by Stuart M. Kaminsky
16/12 You Bet Your Life by Stuart M. Kaminsky
17/12 The Howard Hughes Affair by Stuart M. Kaminsky
18/12 Never Cross a Vampire by Stuart M. Kaminsky
19/12 High Midnight by Stuart M. Kaminsky
20/12 Catch a Falling Clown by Stuart M. Kaminsky
21/12 I Believe In Miracles: The Remarkable Story of Brian Clough’s European Cup-winning Team by Daniel Taylor
22/12 Post Office by Charles Bukowski (Reread)
23/12 XTC: Chalkhills and Children by Chris Twomey (Reread)
24/12 Steaming In: Journal of a Football Fan by Colin Ward (Reread)
25/12 Pretty, Pretty, Pretty Good: Larry David and the Making of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm by Josh Levine
26/12 The Basketball Diaries by Jim Carroll
27/12 With Clough, By Taylor by Peter Taylor
28/12 The Other Hollywood: The Uncensored Oral History of the Porn Film Industry by Legs McNeil, Jennifer Osborne , Peter Pavia
29/12 Love Me Do!: "Beatles" Progress by Michael Braun
30/12 Loose Connections by Maggie Brooks (Reread)
31/12 Confessions of a Bookseller by Shaun Bythell
32/12 He Done Her Wrong by Stuart M. Kaminsky
33/12 A Crafty Cigarette – Tales of a Teenage Mod by Matteo Sedazzari
34/12 The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta (Reread)
35/12 The Fala Factor by Stuart M. Kaminsky
36/12 Down for the Count by Stuart M. Kaminsky 
*
37/12 The Man Who Shot Lewis Vance by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2019)

L - from library
Ld - from my sister's library

1/50 Ray vs the Meaning of Life, Michael F Stewart - L
2/50 When we were Animals, Joshua Gaylord - L
3/50 Elevation, Stephen King 
4/50 How to be Good, Nick Hornby
5/50 Alone in Berlin, Hans Fallada
6/50 Me and You, Niccolò Ammaniti - L
7/50 Now You See Her, Heidi Perk
8/50 The Ladykiller, Martina Cole 
9/50 The Rosie Project, Graeme Simison
10/50 The Power, Naomi Alderman - L
11/50 What Happened at the Lake, Phil M Williams
12/50 Me Before You, Jo Jo Moyes - L
13/50 The Swap, Nancy Boyarsky
14/50 My Sister, the Serial Killer, oyinkan Braithwaite
15/50 Descent, Tim Johnston 
16/50 Louis and Louise, Julie Cohen
17/50 The Night Bird, Brian Freeman 
18/50 Fat Girl, KL Montgomery 
19/50 Slammerkin, Emma Donoghue
20/50 The Fishermen, Chigozie Obioma - L
21/50 The Exit, Helen Fitzgerald - L
22/50 The Remains of the Day, Kazuo Ishiguro
23/50 Rules of Prey, John Sandford, 
24/50 The Circle, David Eggers - L
25/50 Time's Arrow, Martin Amis
26/50 Adele, Liela Slimani - L
27/50 Day of the Accident, Nuala Ellwood
28/50 Red Ink, Julie Mayhew
29/50 Go On Girl, Hilary Grossman 
30/50 Ashley Bell, Dean Koontz - L
31/50 The Girlfriend, Michelle Francis
32/50 Running with Scissors, Augusten Burroughs - L
33/50 Star-Crossed, Minnie Darke
34/50 Moab is my Wash Pot, Stephen Fry
35/50 Bad Apple, Zoje Stage
36/50 Stay With Me, Ayobami Adebayo - L
37/50 My Absolute Darling, Gabriel Talent - L
38/50 Lullaby, Leila Slimani - L
39/50 Never Too Late, Jo Barney 
40/50 Vox, Christina Dachler
41/50 The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, Stephen King
42/50 The Institute, Stephen King
43/50 Not That Kind of Girl, Lena Dunham - Ld
44/50 My Name is Leon, Kit de Waal - Ld
45/50 A Little Life, Hanya Yanagihaha - Ld
46/50 The Beach, Alex Garland - Ld
47/50 The Sellout, Paul Beatty - Ld
48/50 On Writing, Stephen King 
49/50 Obsession, Amanda Robson
50/50 The Last, Hannah Jameson
51 The Hunting Party, Lucy Foley
52 Born to Run, Christopher McDougall - Ld
53 Reap, Cast L Bond
54 The Sleepwalkers, BB Griffith
55 The Colour of Bee Larkham's Murder, Sarah J Harris - Ld
56 Appearances, Sondra Helen
57 The Accident, Natalie Barelli


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 24, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
60/30. _The Theban Plays_ - Sophocles.
61/30. _The Pot of Gold and Other Plays_ - Plautus.
*62/30. The Moon's a Balloon - David Niven.
63/30. A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens.*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box
66/75 Endangered - C J Box
67/75 Off The Grid - C J Box
68/75 Vicious Circle - C J Box

******

69/75 The Disappeared - C J Box


----------



## Me76 (Dec 25, 2019)

marty21 said:


> 1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
> 2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
> 3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
> 4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
> ...


That's a lot of CJ Box.


----------



## petee (Dec 25, 2019)

petee said:


> continuing my reading of collections of old New Yorker writers ...
> 
> 3 McKelway, _reporting at wit's end_



4 Keucheyan, _the left hemisphere_


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 26, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse (re-read)
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire
65/70 - Julian Barnes - Before She Met Me
66/70 - P D James - The Private Patient (re-read)
*
67/70 - Joseph Heller - Work*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 26, 2019)

1/44 Benjamin Zephaniah - The Life And Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah
2/44 Nnedi Okorafor - Who Fears Death
3/44 Jenny Hval - Paradise Rot
4/44 Thomas Szasz - The Myth of Mental Illness
5/44 Haruki Murakami - Hard Boiled Wonderland and The End of The World
6/44 Daniel Kahneman - Thinking, Fast and Slow
7/44 Charles C. Mann - 1491: The Americas Before Columbus
8/44 Cixin Liu - The Three Body Problem
9/44 Bessel van der Kolk - The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind and Body in the Healing of Trauma
10/44 Cixin Liu - The Dark Forest
11/44 Michio Kaku - Hyperspace
12/44 Halldor Laxness - Fish Can Sing
13/44 Cixin Liu - Death's End
14/44 Carlo Rovelli - The Order of Time
15/44 Usula le Guin - The Dispossessed
16/44 Fyodor Dostoevsky - The Double
17/44 Dean Buonamano - Your Brain is a Time Machine: The Neuroscience and Physics of Time
18/44 T.H. White - The Once And Future King
19/44 Susan Richards - Lost and Found in Russia
20/44 William Gibson - Neuromancer
21/44 Svetlana Alexievitch - Chernobyl Prayer
22/44 Jeff Vandermeer - Borne
23/44 Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
24/44 Samuel Stein - Capital City: Gentrification and the Real Estate State
25/44 Vladimir Nabokov - Despair
26/44 Philip Pullman - Northern Lights
27/44 James Bridle - The New Dark Age
28/44 Philip Pullman - The Subtle Knife
29/44 Stephen Jay Gould - Hen's Teeth and Horse's Toes
30/44 Alexander Paterson - Across the Bridges, or Life on the South London Riverside
31/44 Philip Pullman - The Amber Spyglass
32/44 Oliver Sacks - An Anthropologist on Mars
33/44 Soren Kierkegaard - Repetition
34/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater
35/44 Ray Bradbury - Zen in the Art of Writing
36/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater Insurrection
37/44 Graham Greene - The Heart of the Matter
38/44 Khalil Gibran - The Prophet
39/44 Tade Thompson - Rosewater Redemption
40/44 Zadie Smith - NW

41/44 Philip K Dick - The Man in the High Castle
42/44 Lee-Anne Gray - Educational Trauma
43/44 Elfriede Jelinek - Women as Lovers


----------



## yield (Dec 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> 43/44 Elfriede Jelinek - Women as Lovers


What did you think? I'm still waiting for Die Kinder der Toten to be translated.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 26, 2019)

yield said:


> What did you think? I'm still waiting for Die Kinder der Toten to be translated.



Bleak, but very good. Much of the impact came from the highly ironic use of language so I was impressed that the translation was able to capture that.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 26, 2019)

1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Salem's Lot - Stephen King (read The Stand before but can't imagine how I never read this one till now)
6. Salar the Salmon - Henry Williamson (utterly brilliant, wish I’d read it before)
7. The White Plague - Frank Herbert
8. Powerless - Tracey Otters
9. The Mandibles - Lionel Shriver
10. The Great God Pan - Arthur Machen
11. 17 Carnations - Andrew Morton
12. The Philadelphian - Richard Powell (reread)
13. Tales from the South Pacific - James Michener, just finished this, highly recommend.
14. Present Indicative - Noel Coward (reread)
15. Put Out More Flags - Evelyn Waugh
16. First Term at Malory Towers - Enid Blyton
17. Second Form at Malory Towers - " "
18.Third Year at Malory Towers - " "
19. Upper Fourth at Malory Towers - " "
20. In the Fifth at Malory Towers - " "
21. Last Term at Malory Towers - " " (I know.  found the box set in my daughter's room and devoured them in two evenings. My God! I remembered them as being bad,but the casual acceptance of bullying and body shaming! And reading them in one fell swoop made you see how this accelerated over the course of the stories. And yet, Mamzelle and Miss Grayling seemed like quite decent women).
22. Infection - M P MacDonald
23.Wiseacre - Philippa Gregory (feel dirty after reading it but have parts 2 & 3 waiting)
24. The Secret Diaries of Miss Anne Lister - ed. Helena Whitbread
25. Lady Susan - Jane Austen (reread)
26. Isolation - M P MacDonald
27. Les Choses de la Vie - Paul Guimard
28. Malevil - Robert Merle (reread)
29. The Favoured Child - Philippa Gregory (told ya  )
30. Meridon - Philippa Gregory 
31. What Happened to the Corbetts - Neville Shute
32. Looking for Love - Joanna Toye
33. Family Ties- Joanna Toyes (both Archer related nonsense)
34. The Loved One - Evelyn Waugh
35. Brideshead Revisited - " " (again, again and again, one of my utter favourite novels)
36. Landfall - Nevil Shute
37. One Year After - William R Fortschen
38. Requiem for a Wren - Nevil Shute (reread)
39. On the Beach - Nevil Shute (reread)
40. Hell's Children - John L Monk
41. The Extinction Files: Pandemic - A G Riddle
42. I Capture the Castle - Dodie Smith (reread)
43. Hell's Encore - John L Monk
44. Wild Strawberries - Angela Thirkell (reread)
45. Day by Day Armageddon - J L Bourne
46. Nicholas Nickleby - Charles Dickens (challenging myself to read them all!)
47. Summer Half - Angela Thirkell (reread)
46. Pomfret Towers - Angela Thirkell (reread)
47. The Uses of Literacy - Richard Hoggart (reread)
48. The Way We Live Now - Richard Hoggart
49. A Song of Ice and Fire: A Game of Thrones (book 1) too many swords won't be pursuing it further
50. The Terror - Arthur Machen
51. This Life I Live - Rory Feek
52. Summerhills - DE Stevenson
53. Amberwell - DE Stevenson
54. Absalom, Absalom - William Faulkner
55. Gender, Sex and Gossip in Ambridge - Cara Courage
56. How Far to Bethlehem - Nora Lofts (reread)
57.The Story of a Soul - St Therese of Lisieux
58. Keeping On Keeping On - Alan Bennett
59. Elmer Gantry - Sinclair Lewis
60. The Queen's Fool - Philippa Gregory
61. The Virgin's Lover -  "			 "
62. I Ordered a Table for Six - Noel Streatfeild
63. The Whicharts -				   "		"
64. Ballet Shoes	 -				  "		 "
65. The Oaken Heart - Margery Allingham
66. The Traveller (book 1)  - Tom Abrahams
67. Merchants of Virtue - Paul CB Monk


and now I apologise but....

68. The School at the Chalet  - Elinor Brent Dyer
69. Jo of the Chalet School	-	"		"		"
70. The Princess of the Chalet School	"	   "
71. The Head Girl of the Chalet School  "	   "
72. The Rivals of the Chalet School 
73. Eustacia Goes to the Chalet School  
74. The Chalet School and Jo
75. The Chalet Girls in Camp
76. The Exploits of the Chalet Girls
77. The Chalet School and the Lintons 
78. The New House at the Chalet School
79.  Jo Returns to the Chalet School.
80. The New Chalet School.
81. The Chalet School in Exile
82. The Chalet School Goes to It.
82. The Highland Twins at the Chalet School
83. Lavender Laughs in the Chalet School
84. Gay from China at the Chalet School
85. Jo to the Rescue
86. Three go to the Chalet School.
87. The Chalet School and the Island.
88. Peggy of the Chalet School
89. Carola Storms the Chalet School
90. The Wrong Chalet School
91. Shocks for the Chalet School
92. The Chalet School in the Oberland
93. Bride Leads the Chalet School
94. Changes for the Chalet School
95. Joey Goes to the Oberland.

All rereads, all by Elinor Brent Dyer - there are about another 30. I have them all on my Kindle thanks to Mumsnet (am I allowed to mention it here). I have found them a blissfule escape from the current beastliness.

Still not got to 100


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 26, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
60/30. _The Theban Plays_ - Sophocles.
61/30. _The Pot of Gold and Other Plays_ - Plautus.
62/30. _The Moon's a Balloon _- David Niven.
63/30. _A Christmas Carol_ - Charles Dickens.
*64/30. The Odyssey - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu et al).*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2019)

1. Pornsak Pichetshote and Aaron Campbell - Infidel
2. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2017
3. William Goldman - Which Lie Did I Tell?
4. M R Carey - The Girl With All The Gifts
5. Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita
6. Willy Vlautin - Don't Skip Out On Me
7. Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky - Sex Criminals vol.3
8. Karin Tidbeck - Amatka
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived In The Castle
10. ed. Kit de Waal - Common People: An Anthology of Working Class Writers
11. Helen Dunmore - Girl, Balancing
12. Charlie Brooker - Screen Burn (reread)
13. Tade Thompson - Rosewater
14. Lisa Jewell - I Found You
15. Mick Herron - Slow Horses
16. Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang - Paper Girls vol. 1
17. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Dogs of War
18. Stephen King - The Eyes of the Dragon (reread)
19. Mick Herron - Dead Lions
20. Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Tales omnibus

21. ed. Nicholas Royle - Best British Short Stories 2019. Started fairly blah but had a real quality surge in the middle, glad I persevered - some stunners here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box
66/75 Endangered - C J Box
67/75 Off The Grid - C J Box
68/75 Vicious Circle - C J Box
69/75 The Disappeared - C J Box

******

70/75 Wolf Pack - C J Box


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 27, 2019)

35/30 Mark Hayes - The Trouble With National Action


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 27, 2019)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
60/30. _The Theban Plays_ - Sophocles.
61/30. _The Pot of Gold and Other Plays_ - Plautus.
62/30. _The Moon's a Balloon _- David Niven.
63/30. _A Christmas Carol_ - Charles Dickens.
64/30. _The Odyssey _- Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu et al).
*65/30. The Disaster Artist: My Life Inside The Room, the Greatest Bad Movie Ever Made - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell.*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2019)

Me76 said:


> That's a lot of CJ Box.


All of the series (19) really enjoyed them .
Bought the 1st 12 as a collection on Kindle for £2 .


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2019)

1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
5/10 If This Is a Man - Primo Levi
6/10 Beastie Boys Book Book - Ad-Rock and Mike D
7/10 Between the World and Me - Ta-Nehisi Coates
8/10 The Princess Diarist - Carrie Fisher
9/10 Norse Mythology - Neil Gaiman
10/10 Becoming - Michelle Obama
11/10 The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
12/10 The Stopping Places - Damian Le Bas
13/10 Blueprints of the Afterlife - Ryan Boudinot
14/10 The Unbearable Lightness of Being in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
15/10 The Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
16/10 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
17/10 The Rise and Fall of the Dinosaurs - Steve Brusatte
18/10 La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/10 Nobody Told Me: Poetry and Parenthood - Hollie McNish
*20/10 A Cat, a Man, and Two Women - Jun'ichirō Tanizaki*


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2019)

1. Terry Hayes - I am Pilgrim
2. Madeline Miller - Circe
3. Maeve Binchy - Echoes
4. Fiona Valpir - The Beekeeper's Promise
5. Catherine Simpson - When I had a little sister
6. Zoe Gilbert - Folk
7. Hilary McKay - The Skylark's War
8. Pat Barker - The Silence of the Girls
9. Katherine Arden - The Bear and the Nightingale.
10. Katherine Arden - The Girl in the Tower
11. Katherine Arden - The Winter of the Witch
12: Robert Harris - Pompeii
13: Gianfranco Conti and Steve Smith - The Language Teacher Toolkit
14: Heather Morris - The Tattooer of Auchwitz
15. Lisa Taddeo - Three Women
16. Christina Dalcher - Vox
17. Stephen Fry - Mythos
18. Stephen Fry- - Heroes
19. Jojo Moyes - Still me
20. Margaret Atwood- Testaments


----------



## nogojones (Dec 28, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/10 Holding - Graham Norton
> 2/10 The Trouble with Goats and Sheep - Joanna Cannon
> 3/10 In Extremis: The Life and Death of the War Correspondent Marie Colvin - Lindsey Hilsum
> 4/10 Last Tango in Aberystwyth - Malcolm Pryce
> ...


How easy I can be swayed just by putting a cat in the title. Just downloaded it purely on the title. I hope its good


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2019)

It's pretty short. I liked it and I don't really like cats


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 29, 2019)

1. Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
2. The Kaiser goes: the generals remain - Theodor Plivier
3. The Last Man Who Knew Everything: The Life and Times of Enrico Fermi- David N. Schwartz
4. The Third Policeman - Brian O'Nolan
5. The Book of Hidden Things - Francesco Dimitri
6. The Heart's Invisible Furies - John Boyne
7. Seveneves - Neal Stephenson
8. Black Box Thinking - Matthew Syed
9. The Golden Transcendence- John C. Wright
10. The Knife Man - Wendy Khadijah Moore
11. Every Human Heart - William Boyd
12. To Kill a Mocking-bird - Harperji Lee
13. Poems - Rainer Maria Rilke
14. Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire - Akala
15. The Psychopath Inside: A Neuroscientist's Personal Journey Into the Dark Side of the Brain - James H. Fallon
16. The Diary of a Bookseller - Shaun Bythell
17. Infinite detail - Tim Maugan
18. Dead Souls - Nikolai Gogol
19. No Apparent Distress: A Doctor's Coming of Age on the Front Lines of American Medicine - Rachel Pearson
20. I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
21. Training and Racing with a Power Meter - Andrew Coggan and Hunter Allen
22. The Wych Elm - Tana French
23. The Ghost in my Brain - Clark Elliott
24. The Class Struggles in France - Karl Marx
25. Ways of Seeing - John Berger
26. When We Were Animals- Joshua Gaylord
27. Iron gold - Pierce Brown
28. An Unkindness of Ghosts - Rivers Solomon
29. Poverty Safari - Darren McGarvey
30. Normal People - Sally Rooney
31. The Black Jacobins - C. L. R. James
32. The Socialist Manifesto - Bhaskar Sunkara
33. Waste Tide - Chen Qiufan
34. Factfulness - Hans Rosling
35. Silencing the past - Michel-Rolph Trouillot
36. Superior - the Fatal Return of Race Science- Angela Saini
37. Worth Dying For - the power and politics of flags - Tim Marshall
38. Children of Ruin - Adrian Tchaikovsky
39. The New Populism - Marco Revelli
40. Other Minds - Peter Godfrey-Smith 
41. A Woman in Berlin: 8 weeks in the conquered city - Anonymous 
42. Night Without Stars - Peter F. Hamilton 
43. Dark Age - Pierce Brown 
44. The Rapture - Liz Jensen
45. Educated: a memoir - Tara Westover
46. The Reader - Bernhard Schlink
47. The Twittering Machine - Richard Seymour 
48. The Last Sword-Maker - Brian Nelson
49. Open Veins of Latin America, Five Centuries of the Pillage of a Continent - Eduardo Galeano
50. Amatka - Karin Tidbeck
51. Shibumi - Trevanian
52. La Belle Sauvage - Phillip Pullman
53. The House of Spirits - Isabelle Allende 
54. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
55. All You Need Is Kill - Hiroshi Sakurazaka
56. Binti - Nnedi Okorafor
57. Mortality - Christopher Hitchens
58. The Corrections - Jonathan Franzen
59. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 30, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse (re-read)
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire
65/70 - Julian Barnes - Before She Met Me
66/70 - P D James - The Private Patient (re-read)
67/70 - Joseph Heller - Work
*
68/70 - Patricia Highsmith - A Suspension of Mercy*


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2019)

pennimania said:


> 1.Sleeping with Cats - Marge Piercy (reread)
> 2. Letters of Ian Fleming - Ian Fleming
> 3. Letters of Ann Fleming - Ann Fleming (was having a Bondian spell)
> 4. The Stand - Stephen King
> ...



96. The Testaments - Margaret Atwell


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 31, 2019)

1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
5/70 - P.D.James - Unnatural Causes
6/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive Kitteridge
7/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - The Heavenly Table
8/70 - Minette Walters - The Echo
9/70 - Gavin Extence - The Mirror World of Melody Black
10/70 - Elizabeth Strout - The Burgess Boys
11/70 - P.D. James - Shroud For a Nightingale
12/70 - Carson McCullers - The Member of the Wedding
13/70 - Val McDermid - Broken Ground
14/70 - James M Cain - The Cocktail Waitress
15/70 - Gillian Flynn - The Grownup
16/70 - P.D. James - The Black Tower
17/70 - Dennis Lehane - Mystic River
18/70 - Nevil Shute - A Town Like Alice
19/70 - Adrian R. Magnuson - Taking Flight
20/70 - P.D. James - Death of an Expert Witness (re-read)
21/70 - Annie Proulx - Postcards (re-read)
22/70 - Minette Walters - The Breaker
23/70 - Elizabeth Strout - My Name is Lucy Barton
24/70 - Irvine Welsh - Skagboys (re-read)
25/70 - P D James - A Taste for Death
26/70 - Dennis Lehane - Shutter Island
27/70 - Jon McGregor - Even the Dogs
28/70 - Stephen King - The Dead Zone
29/70 - P D James - Devices and Desires (re-read)
30/70 - Ken Kesey - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
31/70 - Ann Cleeves - A Lesson in Dying
32/70 - C J Tudor - The Chalk Man
33/70 - P D James - Original Sin
34/70 - Joanna Cannon - Three Things About Elsie
35/70 - Sally Rooney - Normal People
36/70 - P D James - A Certain Justice (re-read)
37/70 - Kate Atkinson - Transcription
38/70 - Wally Lamb - She's Come Undone
39/70 - Kate Atkinson - Not The End of The World
40/70 - Deborah Levy - Hot Milk
41/70 - Kate Atkinson - Big Sky
42/70 - C J Tudor - The Taking of Annie Thorne
43/70 - Peter James - Dead at First Sight
45/70 - Annie Proulx - That Old Ace in The Hole (re-read)
46/70 - Patrick Gale - A Place Called Winter
47/70 - Ruth Rendell - One Across, Two Down (re-read)
48/70 - Tim Winton - Cloud Street
49/70 - P D James - Death in Holy Orders (re-read)
50/70 - Paul Beatty - The Sellout
51/70 - Stephen King - The Institute
52/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Aberystwyth Mon Amour
53/70 - William Boyd - Love is Blind
54/70 - Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
55/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Desperation Road
56/70 - P D James - The Murder Room (re-read)
57/70 - James Sallis - Sarah Jane
58/70 - Zadie Smith - Swing Time
59/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Edith's Diary
60/70 - Suzanne Collins - The Hunger Games
61/70 - Suzanne Collins - Catching Fire
62/70 - Suzanne Collins - Mockingjay
63/70 - P D James - The Lighthouse (re-read)
64/70 - Haruki Murakami - Desire
65/70 - Julian Barnes - Before She Met Me
66/70 - P D James - The Private Patient (re-read)
67/70 - Joseph Heller - Work
68/70 - Patricia Highsmith - A Suspension of Mercy
*
69/70 - Sarah Ladipo Manyika - Like a Mule Bringing Ice Cream to The Sun*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2019)

1/65 The Fire Maker - Peter May
2/65 I'll Keep You Safe - Peter May
3/65 Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy 1945-75  - Max Hastings.
4/65 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 15 : Where's There Hope - Frank Tayell
5/65 Deal Breaker- Harlan Coben
6/65 Seconds Away - Harlan Coben
7/65 Found - Harlan Coben
8/65 Back Spin - Harlan Coben
9/65 One False Move - Harlan Coben
10/65 The Falcon Tattoo - Bill Rogers
11/65 The Tangled Lock - Bill Rogers
12/65 The Blow Out- Bill Rogers
13/65 The Fourth Sacrifice - Peter May
14/65 The Cleansing - Bill Rogers
15/65 The Head Case - Bill Rogers
16/65 The Tiger's Cave - Bill Rogers
17/65 The Monkey's Raincoat - Robert Crais
18/65 Lullaby Town - Robert Crais
19/65 Hard Hit - J.B. Turner
20/65 Limerick Soviet : The Revolt of the Bottom Dog - Dominic Haugh
21/65 The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye - David Lagercrantz
22/65 Things I'll Never Forget : Memories of a Marine in Vietnam - James M Dixon
23/65 A Fatal Intervention - Bill Rogers
24/65 Crete : The Battle and the Resistance - Anthony Beevor
25/65 The Moor - L J Ross
26/65 The Chosen One - Sam Bourne
27/65 Red War - Kyle Mills
28/65 Ultimatum- Frank Gardner
29/65 Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly
30/65 To Kill The Truth - Sam Bourne
31/65 Shadow Prey - John Sandford
32/65 The House by the Lake : Berlin. One House.Five Families. A Hundred Years of History - Thomas Harding
33/65 Secret Prey - John Sandford
34/65 Rules of Prey - John Sandford
35/65 Eyes of Prey - John Sandford
36/75 Underground America: Narratives of Undocumented Lives - Peter Orner
37/75 Buried Prey - John Sandford
38/75 Hidden Prey - John Sandford
39/75 Stolen Prey - John Sandford
40/75 Twisted Prey - John Sandford
41/75 Heat Lightning - John Sandford
42/75 Silken Prey - John Sandford
43/75 Arnhem - Antony Beevor
44/75 Deep Freeze - John Sandford
45/75 Field of Prey - John Sandford
46/75 Naked Prey - John Sandford
47/75 Golden Prey - John Sandford
48/75 Chosen Prey - John Sandford
49/75 Surviving the Evacuation : Book 16 Unwanted Visitors, Unwelcome Guests - Frank Tayell
50/75 American Breakdown: The Trump Years and How They Befell US - David Bromwich
51/75 White Hot Silence - Henry Porter
52/75 Open Season - C J Box
53/75 Savage Run - C J Box
54/75 Winterkill - C J Box
55/75 Trophy Hunt - C J Box
56/75 Out of Range - C J Box
57/75 In Plain Sight - C J Box
58/75  Free Fire - C J Box
59/75 Blood Trail - C J Box
60/75 Below Zero - C J Box
61/75 Nowhere to Run - C J Box
62/75 Cold Wind - C J Box
63/75 Force of Nature - C J Box
64/75 Breaking Point - C J Box
65/75 Stone Cold - C J Box
66/75 Endangered - C J Box
67/75 Off The Grid - C J Box
68/75 Vicious Circle - C J Box
69/75 The Disappeared - C J Box
70/75 Wolf Pack - C J Box

*****

71/75 Penshaw - L J Ross


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 31, 2019)

1/10 - A Beautiful Idea: History of the Freedom Press Anarchists - Rob Ray
2/10 - Death's End - Cixin Liu
3/10 - The Imperial Stars - E.E. 'Doc' Smith & Stephen Goldin (re-read)
4/10 - Illusion and Reality - Christopher Caudwell
5/10 - The Killer Dutch - Simon Williams
6/10 - The German Ideology - Karl Marx
7/10 - Everyday Sexism - Laura Bates
8/10 - Storming Heaven - Steve Wright
9/10 - Silman's Complete Endgame Course - Jeremy Silman
10/10 - Ronnie - Ronnie Wood
11/10 - Spaceman - Mike Massimino
12/10 - Beyond the Fragments - Sheila Rowbotham, Lynne Segal & Hilary Wainwright
13/10 - Authentocrats - Joe Kennedy
14/10 - Joe Hill - Franklin Rosemont


----------



## StanleyBlack (Dec 31, 2019)

1/20? Bythell, Shaun (2018). The diary of a bookseller. Paperback edition. London: Profile Books. Finished 8/1/19
2/20? Melville, Herman (2010). Bartleby the scrivener. New York: Melville House. Finished 10/1/19
3/20? Northup, Solomon (2012). Twelve years a slave. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. New York: Penguin Books. (9781101614679) Finished 26/2/19
4/20? Dickens, Charles (2003). Little Dorrit. Penguin Classics. Kindle edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141900292) Finished 25/5/19
5/20? Collins, Matthew (2019). Nazi terrorist: the story of National Action. Paperback edition. London: HOPE not Hate. (9781999320522) Finished 8/6/19
6/20? Wells, Tim (2019). Moonstomp. Paperback edition. London: Unbound. (9781789650457) Finished 20/8/19
7/20? Lewis, C. S. (2001). The lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Paperback edition. London: HarperCollins Children’s Books. (000711561X) Finished 12/9/19
8/20? Murray, Douglas (2019). The madness of crowds: gender, race and identity. Hardback edition. London: Bloomsbury Continuum. (9781472959959) Finished 1/10/19
9/20? Dinnerstein, Leonard (1987) The Leo Frank case. Paperback edition. Athens, Georgia: The University of Georgia Press. (0820309656) Finished 14/10/19
10/20? Brent, Linda (1861) Incidents in the life of a slave girl. From: Louis Gates Jr, Henry, Ed. (1987) The classic slave narratives. Paperback edition. New York: A Mentor Book/New American Library (0451627261) Finished w/b 21/10/19
11/20? Hayes, Mark (2019) The trouble with National Action. Paperback edition. London: Freedom Press. (9781904491347) Finished 28/10/19
12/20? Houellebecq, Michel (2019) Serotonin. Hardback edition. London: William Heinemann. (9781785152238) Finished 9/11/19
13/20? Pullman, Philip (2001) Northern Lights. Paperback Edition. London: Scholastic Press. (0439994128) Finished 1/12/19
14/20? Spark, Muriel (Published 1960, 1970 reprint) The Ballard of Peckham Rye. Hardback edition. London: Macmillan. (No ISBN) Finished 10/12/19
15/20? Orwell, George (1989) Nineteen eighty-four. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books, in association with Martin Secker & Warburg. (014027877X) Finished 19/12/19

*16/20? Cowan, Clare (2019) My Search for Revolution and How We Brought Down an Abusive Leader. Paperback edition. Kibworth Beauchamp, Leicestershire: Matador. (9781838590987) Finished 26/12/19
*
That's it for this year's 'challenge'. Read 16 of an anticipated 20, which is fine, after all it's not a competition, is it? I've enjoyed taking part, if that makes sense, as it's encouraged me to focus my reading a bit more and not 'give up' on titles I started but got bogged down with (i.e. Dickens). I've also enjoyed seeing everyone else's lists, some of which provided me with further reading. 

Finally, I would recommend the above book to anyone interested in the WRP split and Gerry Healey's expulsion in 1985. Written by an ex party worker who worked with others to reveal Healey's sexual exploitation of female members it shows how the split was initiated not by a fraction or the rank and file but by 'none political' party workers (some of whom were also victims). The financial mismanagement and 'theoretical' manoeuvres of the Political Committee are quite something and, unsurprisingly, the Redgraves come out of it quite badly (Corin in particular, to quote, "if this [i.e. the work of the WRP] is the work of a rapist, let's recruit more rapists"). It also made me think again about how individual members of organisations like this who don't come from moneyed backgrounds deal with the fallout of events like these when they've given their entire life's energy and resources to the 'party'. Clare Cowan was/is from a wealthy South African mining family and after buying property for, and 'renting' it back to, the WRP ended up as one of its creditors so probably had something to show for it at the end but what about the bus drivers and postal workers?


----------



## braindancer (Dec 31, 2019)

1/25 - The Children Act - Ian McEwan
2/25 - Breakfast at Tiffany's - Truman Capote
3/25 - A Place Called Winter - Patrick Gale
4/25 - Sweet Tooth - Ian McEwan
5/25 - How to stop time - Matt Haig
6/25 - The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
7/25 - The Perfect Spy - John Le Carre
8/25 - Home Fire - Kamila Shamsie
9/25 - Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurty
10/25 - Streets of Laredo - Larry McMurty
11/25 - Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurty
12/25 - Comanche Moon - Larry McMurty
13/25 - Leaving Cheyenne - Larry McMurty
14/25 - Horseman Pass By - Larry McMurty
15/25 - The Catcher in The Rye - J.D. Salinger
16/25 - The Shootist - Glendon Swarthout
17/25 - Ready Player One - Eric Cline
18/25 - The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage - Philip Pullman
19/25 - Newtons Wake - Ken MacLeod
20/25 - Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge
21/25 - I am Legend - Richard Matheson
22/25 - Normal People - Sally Rooney
23/25 - Rule of the Bone - Russell Banks
24/25 - The Stars Like Dust - Isaac Asimov
25/25 - Naked Pueblo - Mark Poirier

Hurrah - target hit...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 31, 2019)

Didn't actually set a target, but read 36 books this year. Favourite was _A Little Life_. Worst was probably the fourth in the Dragon Tattoo series, as I didn't even remember reading it when I looked back through my Goodreads list.


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 31, 2019)

Been really slow with my reading since September - combination of work, having to do a qualification for work, RWC and election

1) Calder - Raw Concrete: The beauty of Brutalism
2) Owen Hatherley - A guide to the new ruins of Great Britain
3) China Mieville - King Rat
4) Ben Aaronovitch - Rivers of London
5) Ben Aaronovitch - Moon over Soho
6) Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Underground
7) Ben Aaronovitch - Foxglove Summer
8) Ben Aaronovitch - The Hanging Tree
9) Iain Sinclair - Swimming to Heaven: The lost rivers of London
10) Ben Aaronovitch - The Furthest Station
11) John Berger - Understanding a Photograph
12) Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa - The Leopard
13) Douglas Murphy - Last Futures: Nature, Technology and the end of Architecture
14) Neil Gaiman - Norse Mythology - great fun. I've never read any of his novels - any recommendations?
15) Adam Greenfield - Radical Technologies
16) Keir Milburn - Generation Left
17) Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - wanted a quick and easy bank holiday read. Have to say, not as good as I remembered from my early teenage years, but then, what is?
18) Wallace-Wells - The Unhabitable Earth: A story of the future - excellent. This century's Silent Spring?
19) Terry Pratchett - Men at Arms
20) Terry Pratchett - Feet of Clay
21) Pierce Brown - Red Rising
22) Pierce Brown - Golden Son
23) Pierce Brown - Morning Star
24) Madin - John Madin Architect & Planner: An illustrated record
25) Ken MacLeod - Learning the World
26) Pierce Brown - Iron Gold
27) Christian Parenti - Tropic of Chaos: Climate Change and the New Geography of Violence
28) Justin McGuirk - Radical Cities
29) Terry Pratchett - Jingo
30) Terry Eagleton - Radical Sacrifice
31) Terry Pratchett - The Fifth Elephant
32) Terry Prarchett - Night Watch
33) Ben Aaronovitch - The October Man
34) Jamie Woodcock - Marx at the Arcade: Consoles, controllers and class struggle
35) Richard Seymour - The Twittering Machine - really enjoyed this. Would very much recommend
*36) Tronti - Workers and Capital (well, chapters of)
37) Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses: A lighthouse history from Eddystone to Fastnet
38) Revelli - The New Populism
39) Marazzi - The Violence of Finanical Capitalism (new ed.) - re-read
40) Grace Blakely - Stolen: How to save the world from financialisation*


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2019)

Well I've failed, will set myself a more realistic target in 2020


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 1, 2020)

1/30. _The Atheist's Mass_ - Honoré de Balzac.
2/30. _The Labour Party_ - William Glenvil Hall.
3/30. _L'Argent (Money)_ - Émile Zola.
4/30. _Le Rêve (The Dream)_ - Émile Zola.
5/30. _The Conquest of Plassans_ - Émile Zola.
6/30. _Tao Te Ching_ - Laozi (re-read).
7/30. _Four Major Plays _- Henrik Ibsen.
8/30. _Soul on Ice_ - Eldridge Cleaver.
9/30. _The Lost Gospel Q_ - Marcus J. Borg.
10/30. _We_ - Yevgeny Zamyatin*.*
11/30. _Anna Karenina_ - Leo Tolstoy.
12/30. _The Diary of Lady Murasaki _- Murasaki Shikibu.
13/30. _Au Bonheur des Dames (The Ladies' Paradise)_ - Émile Zola.
14/30. _La Faute de l'Abbé Mouret (The Sin of Abbé Mouret)_ - Émile Zola.
15/30. _Frankenstein _- Mary Shelley.
16/30. _Little Women_ - Louisa May Alcott.
17/30. _Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk.
18/30. _Une page d'amour (A Love Story)_ - Émile Zola.
19/30. _The Rubaiyyat_ - Omar Khayaam (translated by Robert Graves and Omar Ali-Shah)
20/30. _Le Ventre de Paris (The Belly of Paris)_ - Émile Zola.
21/30. _Tarantula_ - Bob Dylan.
22/30. _A Room with a View_ - E.M. Forster.
23/30. _La joie de vivre (The Joy of Living/The Bright Side of Life)_ - Émile Zola.
24/30. _The Last Days of Socrates_ - Plato.
25/30. _L'œuvre (The Masterpiece)_ - Émile Zola.
26/30. _Autobiography_ - Morrissey.
27/30. _Steppenwolf_ - Hermann Hesse.
28/30. _The Establishment_ - Owen Jones.
29/30. _Under Milk Wood_ - Dylan Thomas (re-read).
30/30. _La Terre (The Earth) _- Émile Zola.
31/30. _In Cold Blood_ - Truman Capote.
32/30. _The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House_ - Audre Lorde.
33/30. _The Debacle_ - Émile Zola.
34/30. _Ecclesiastes_ - Anonymous.
35/30. _Bring on the Empty Horses_ - David Niven.
36/30. _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ - Truman Capote (re-read).
37/30. _The Handmaid's Tale_ - Margaret Atwood.
38/30. _The Men Who Would Be King: Suitors to Queen Elizabeth I _- Josephine Ross.
39/30. _Moominland Midwinter_ - Tove Jansson.
40/30. _Snow Country_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
41/30. _Thousand Cranes_ - Yasunari Kawabata.
42/30. _Carry On, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
43/30. _Doctor Pascal_ - Émile Zola.
44/30. _The Adventures of Tom Sawyer_ - Mark Twain.
45/30. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland _- Lewis Carroll (re-read).
46/30. _My Childhood_ - Maxim Gorky.
47/30. _Old Man Goriot _- Honoré de Balzac.
48/30. _Our Revolution: A Future to Believe In_ - Bernie Sanders.
49/30. _I, Robot_ - Isaac Asimov.
50/30. _De Profundis and Other Writings_ - Oscar Wilde.
51/30. _The Jungle_ - Upton Sinclair.
52/30. _Emma_ - Jane Austen.
53/30. _A Hero of Our Time_ - Mikhail Lermontov.
54/30. _World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ - Max Brooks.
55/30. _The Code of the Woosters_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
56/30. _Right Ho, Jeeves_ - P.G. Wodehouse.
57/30. _Jeeves in the Offing _- P.G. Wodehouse.
58/30. _Fahrenheit 451 _- Ray Bradbury.
59/30. _The Iliad_ - Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu).
60/30. _The Theban Plays_ - Sophocles.
61/30. _The Pot of Gold and Other Plays_ - Plautus.
62/30. _The Moon's a Balloon _- David Niven.
63/30. _A Christmas Carol_ - Charles Dickens.
64/30. _The Odyssey _- Homer (translated by E.V. Rieu et al).
65/30. _The Disaster Artist: My Life Inside The Room, the Greatest Bad Movie Ever Made_ - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell.
*66/30. Sir Gawain and the Green Knight - The Gawain Poet (translated by Brian Stone).
*
I finished this a little while before midnight. 16,000 pages on from this time last year, I'm ready for an easier-going 2020!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 1, 2020)

1/25 Magpie Murders - Anthony Horowitz
2/25 Sleepyhead - Mark Billingham
3/25 Polishing and Finishing for Jewellers and Silversmiths - Stephen M Goldsmith
4/25 The Chestnut Man - Soren Sveistrup
5/25 Scaredy Cat - Mark Billingham
6/25 Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine - Gail Honeyman
7/25 One-hit Wonder - Lisa Jewell
8/25 Portobello - Ruth Rendell
9/25 I Am Watching You - Teresa Driscoll
10/25 The Guilty One - Lisa Ballantyne
11/25 Vince and Joy- Lisa Jewell
12/25 Big Skye - Kate Atkinson
13/25 The Family Upstairs - Lisa Jewell
14/25 The word is Murder - Anthony Horowitz
!5/25 The Sentence is Death - Anthony Horowitz
16/25 The Body in the Dales - J R Ellis
17/25 The Burning - Jane Casey
18/25 The Reckoning - Jane Casey
19/25 The Quartet Murders - J R Ellis (rubbish but an easy distraction that I needed)
20/25 The Crocodile Bird - Ruth Rendell
21/25 Going Wrong - Ruth Rendell
22/25 The Last Girl - Jane Casey
23/25 Having a Lovely Time - Jenny Eclair
24/25 Skin Deep - Liz Nugent
25/25 Inheritance - Jenny Eclair
26/25 Lullaby - Leila Slimani
27/25 Life, Death and Vanilla Slices - Jenny Eclair
28/25 Lying in Wait - Liz Nugent (this book reminded me so much of Patricia Highsmith's writing. I'm going to read all her books now)
29/ Moving - Jenny Eclair
30/25 Unravelling Oliver - Liz Nugent
31/25 The Water's Lovely - Ruth Rendell
32/25 Tigerlily's Orchids - Ruth Rendell
33/25 A Man with One of Those faces - Caimh McDonnell
34/25 Edith's Diary - Patricia Highsmith
35/25 Notes Made at The Time: The Diaries of a Yorkshire Town Bobby - Martin Langan. Only bought and read because he used to be my next door neighbour.
36/25 A Friend of the family - lisa Jewell
37/25 31 Dream Street - Lisa Jewell

Quite impressed with myself this year. I have had much more time to read though.


----------



## xenon (Jan 4, 2020)

01/20: Music habits - The mental game of electronic music production. Jason Timothy.
02/20: Nightflyers and Other Stories - George R R Martin
03/20: Piercing - Ryu Murakami 
04/20: A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
05/20: Fight Club -Chuck Palahniuk
06/20: What's Expected of Us - Ted Chang
07/20: Forever War - Joe Haldeman
08/20: Kill Them All - John Niven
09/20: Worst. Person. Ever. - Douglas Coupland
10/20: The Second Coming. - John Nivon
11/20: The Catcher in the Rye: J. D. Salinger
12/20: I Am Legend. - Richard Matheson
13/20: Water Land. Graham Swift
14/20: Last Orders: Graham Swift
15/20: Invisible Monsters: Chuck Palahniuk
16/20: Rant: Chuck Palahniuk
17/20: Choke: Chuck Palahniuk

Didn't do so well this yearCouple of other books started but I'll stick them in 2020 as I'm not finishing them this weekend.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 4, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/70 - Minette Walters - The Ice House
> 2/70 - Joe Hill - Strange Weather
> 3/70 - Donna Tartt - The Little Friend (re-read)
> 4/70 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts (re-read)
> ...


I just popped in to see if you did read The Very Hungry Caterpillar and Hairy Maclary at the end of the year.


----------

